# [Sammelthread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified



## der8auer (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				EVGA.com schrieb:
			
		

> The ULTIMATE in X58 motherboards is here! The EVGA X58 Classified raises the bar for enthusiast grade motherboards everywhere.
> 
> With never before seen features such as 3-way SLI + PhysX + 1x PCIe device on a single board, 2 8pin +12V connectors capable of delivering 600 watts of power, 10 phase Digital PWM with a switching frequency of up to 1333KHz, three times the amount of normal gold content in the CPU socket and much, much more.


 *Übersicht:*​ ​Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Spezifikationen und Layout
Bilder
BIOS
Overclocking (Max BCLCK)
Overclocking (WaKü)
Overclocking (DIce/LN2)
Reviews
Downloads
Liste funktionierender Netzteile


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang:*




1 x Sleeved IDE Cabel
6 x SATA Cabel
3 x 4-Pin Molex Connector > Dual 5-Pin SATA Connector
2 x USB 2.0 & 1 x 6-pin Firewire PCI Expansion Bracket
Single 6-Pin Firewire PCI Expansion Bracket
EVGA Control Panel & cables
2 Way Flexible SLI Bridge
3 Way Solid SLI Bridge (standard)
3 Way Solid SLI Bridge (extended)
Manual, Software CD, Installation Guide, Limited Edition Certificate
Rear I/O Panel
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






*Spezifikationen und Layout:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt 2 verschiedene Versionen des EVGA X58 SLI Classified. Die 759er Version wird mit ECP (EVGA Control Panel) und NF200 Chip ausgeliefert. Die 760er Version wird ohne ECP und NF200 Chip ausgeliefert! Dadurch stehen weniger Lanes zur Verfügung, aber die Leistung ist etwas besser, da keine unnötigen Delays entstehen. Unterscheiden lassen sich die Boards über die "Part Number".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
EVGA PART NUMBER: 141-BL-E759-A1 (mit NF200)*



Spoiler



*Performance*
Based on Intel X58/ICH10R chipset
Supports Intel Core i7 Processors
133 Mhz QPI     
*
Memory*
6 x 240-pin DIMM sockets
Triple Channel DDR3
Maximum of 24GB of DDR3 1600MHz+
*
Expansion Slot*
4 x PCIe x16/x8 (3x16x design), 1 x PCIe x1, 1 x PCI
1 x 32-bit PCI, support for PCI 2.1
*
Storage I/O*
1 x UltraDMA133
9 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec with support for RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 0+1, RAID5, JBOD
*
Integrated Peripherals*
8 Channel High Definition
2 x 10/100/1000
*
Multi I/O*
1 x PS2 Keyboard
12 x USB2.0 ports (8 external + 4 internal headers)
Audio connector (Line-in, Line-out, MIC)
FireWire 1394A (1 external, 1 header)
*
Form Factor*
EATX Form Factor
Length: 12in – 304.8mm
Width: 10.375in – 263.5mm
*
Notes:*
*This version of the EVGA X58 Classified motherboard includes the EVGA ECP (EVGA Control Panel) as well as a true 3x16x design!*



*PART NUMBER: 141-BL-E760-A1 (ohne ECP und NF200)*



Spoiler



*Performance*
                                        X58/ICH10R chipset
                                        Supports Intel Core i7 Processors
                                        133 Mhz QPI     
*Memory*
                                          6 x 240-pin DIMM sockets
                                                                                        Triple Channel DDR3
                                                                                    Maximum of 24GB of DDR3 1600MHz+
*Expansion Slot*
4 x PCIe x16/x8, 1 x PCIe x1, 1 x PCI
                                                                                 1 x 32-bit PCI, support for PCI 2.1
*Storage I/O*
                                        1 x UltraDMA133
9 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec with support for RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 0+1, RAID5, JBOD
*Integrated Peripherals*
                                        8 Channel High Definition
                                        2 x 10/100/1000
*Multi I/O*
                                                                                      1 x PS2 Keyboard
                                                                                      12 x USB2.0 ports (8 external + 4 internal headers)
                                                                                Audio connector (Line-in, Line-out, MIC)
                                                                                     FireWire 1394A (1 external, 1 header)
*Form Factor*
                                        EATX Form Factor
                                        Width: 10.375in – 263.5mm
*Notes:*
*The ULTIMATE in X58 motherboards is here! The EVGA X58 Classified raises the bar for enthusiast grade motherboards everywhere.*





*Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BIOS:*

kommt noch

*Overclocking (Max BCLCK):*

kommt noch

*Overclocking **(WaKü):*

kommt noch

*Overclocking **(DIce/LN2):*

kommt noch

*Reviews:*

EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified LGA1366 Motherboard Review
eVGA x58 SLI Classified review

*Downloads:*


BIOS Versionen:
*
E760/E761*
E760/E761 Boot CD Iso
E760/E761 .BIN File

*E759*
E759 Boot CD Iso
E759 .BIN File


*Liste funktionierender Netzteile:*



Spoiler



Working psu's 
 PC Power & Cooling 750W Silencer  
 PC Power & Cooling Turbo Cool 1200watt ESA 
 Antec Signature SG-850  
 Antec TPQ 850w  
 Antec TPQ 1000W  
 Cooler Master Pro 850w  
 Cooler Master Pro 1000w 
 Corsair TX750w 
 Corsair TX 850W
Corsair HX520W 
Corsair HX850W
 Corsair HX1000w
CoolMax CUQ-1200B
IKONIK Vulcan 1000W
IKONIK Vulcan 1200W
Koolance 1300W 1.5 
 Tagen BZ1300w 
 Enermax Galaxy DXX 1000w 
Enermax Revolution 1050W
 Seasonic M12D 850w  
 Silverstone Strider 1000w 
 Silverstone DA1000 
 SilverStone Zeus ZM1200 
 Ultra X3 1000w  
 Ultra X3 1600w  
 ThermalTake 680W W0049  
 Thermaltake 1000w
ThermalTake Toughpower 1200W 
 Kingwin 1220W 

Hit and miss 
 Thermaltake 1200w & 1500w (My TT 1200w works P/N W0133) 
 Enermax Revolution 1050w -EVGA have confirmed a incompatabilty and are working to fix it 
 Enermax revolution 1250w -EVGA have confirmed a incompatability and are working to fix it 
 xclio greatpower 1500w 
 Tagen BZ1100w 


No success  
 Gigabyte Odin 1200w 
 Tagen BZ900



kommt noch


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Reserviert


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Reserviert2


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Reserviert3


----------



## Xarife (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Endlich, wurd ja auch mal Zeit


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Kleiner Tipp für E759-Besitzer, die ein E760 imitierten möchten: "NF200 Voltage" auf 0,75 V oder weniger und der NF200 stellt die Arbeit ein. Das kann z.B. bezüglich max. BCLK hiflreich sein.

Falls es hilft: Bedankt euch bei OPB!


----------



## Xarife (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Ja, hatte ich auch schon mal gelesen.
Produziert der Chip denn trozdem weiterhin so viel Wärme oder geht das dann auch runter? Wenn nicht, wäre das für mich ein Grund das 760 zu kaufen, vorallem da beim 759 einige NTs nicht funktionieren.
Hat das dann ohne Nf 200 Chip dann wieder 16 8 8 bei 3way?


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Wieso funktionieren da einige NT nicht? 

Jap ohne ist es 16, 8, 8,


----------



## Xarife (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Hardware Fix, haben die aber beim 760er behoben.
Und die Temps?

Was bringt das eigentlich für Vorteile, wenn das Mb 2x 8 Pin Stromanschlüsse hat?


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Das soll eine größere Stabilität bei den Spannungen für ExtremeOC garantieren.

Wenn du die Spannung senkst, sinkt natürlich auch die Temperatur.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

@derBauer: Hast du das Board?

Bin mal gespannt aufs OC!!!


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Ja  In den nächsten Wochen kommt mein i7-975XE dann werde ich auch ausführlich übers Overclocking berichten.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Du musst viel Geld haben!!!
Was hat das Board gekostet, wenn ich fragen darf.

Hast du die Version mit oder ohne NF200?


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Ich habe die 759er Version (mit NF200) da ich auch triple SLI benchen möchte. Das Board hat mit Versand 430€ gekostet.


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Ich habe mein gestern mal angetestet. 

Macht nen guten Eindruck. Der 920er D0 geht gut. Auch in Sachen Uncore-Takt bin ich happy.


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Top  Dein Netzteil scheint also zu funktionieren. Welches hast du denn?


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*



der8auer schrieb:


> Top  Dein Netzteil scheint also zu funktionieren. Welches hast du denn?



Aktuell nutze ich das HX520 von Corsair. In den kommenden Tagen sollte aber das 850er und das 1000er eintreffen. 


Gruß


----------



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

na da bin ich mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt. Viel spass beim Benchen


----------



## Xarife (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Wenn man den Nf200 Chip dann ausschaltet, dann sind auch die Latenzen wieder niedriger oder?


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Hab endlich rausgefunden wie man 4 x 4890 auf einem Classified unterbringt: (onepagebook´s Konstruktion).  Sieht selber
Da lohnt sich die 759er Version doch schon. http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?p=72560#post72560




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

sieht "interessant" aus^^

Ich dachte eigetnlich, dass die 3. 4890 von oben, dann mit wasser gekühlt wird, wegen dem platz. aber so geht das auch

mfg Eiswofl93


----------



## Xarife (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Der hat nen Luck das sein Revo geht, sonst gehen die nämlich eigentlich beim 759 nicht.

Nur mal kurz zum Nf200 Chip. Eigentlich ermöglicht der doch gar keine höhere Bandbreite, weil die Komunikation zwischen Nb und PCIe Slots weiterhin 32 Lanes besitzt oder ist der Gedankengang falsch?

Hier noch nen Bild dazu.
Bild: untitledxyjr.png - abload.de


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Der NF 200-Chip liefert zusätzlich 32 Lanes glaub ich um alle 4 Ports mit 16 Lanes anzubinden. Normale X58-Chips liefern nur 32 Lanes (16-8-8).

Nachteil ist nur,dass dadurch eine höhere Latenz entsteht und ein wenig Leistung verlohren geht.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


Grüße House


----------



## xTc (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Der NF 200-Chip liefert zusätzlich 32 Lanes glaub ich um alle 4 Ports mit 16 Lanes anzubinden.



Glaube es waren  nur 3x 16 Lanes 2.0. Wenn du vier Slots benutzt hast du zwei 16er und zwei 8er.



Dr.House schrieb:


> Normale X58-Chips liefern nur 32 Lanes (16-8-8).



Entweder 16-8-8 oder 16-16-8 oder 16-16-4. 



Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Hmm... jetzt trauen sich endlich mal die Classified Jünger raus. 
Super Board. Ich hoffe, du bringst es ans Limit und zeigst, dass es den Preis wert ist.


----------



## Xarife (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*

Das mir alles klar, ich bin selber Classified Fanatiker, nur will ich die Funktionalität des Nf200 Chips wissen!

Von der NB gehen 32 Lanes zu den PCIe Slots, sprich 16 und 16.
Der Nf200 Chip macht jetzt aus einem 16ner 2x 16 Lanes, sprich man hat 16,16,16 Lanes Anbindung. Baut man jetzt jetzt 3 Grafikkarten ein, dann hat die erste volle 16 Lanes, die Zweite und die Dritte dank dem Nf200 Chip auch. Jedoch müssen alle Daten die von der Zweiten und der Dritten Graka zur NB geschickt werden, nachher alle eh wieder durch die 16 Lanes durch, da man die 16ner in zwei 16 Lanes aufgesplittet hat.

Sprich, 2 Grakas müssen sich 16 Lanes teilen. Vielleicht besser als wenn jede 8,8 hat, aber einen wirklich Nutzen sehe ich da nicht, oder ist das falsch?


----------



## SLIKX (11. Juni 2009)

haben will --> aber 400€ sind selbst mir 100€ zuviel aber Qualität kostet sein Preis°!!!


----------



## xTc (13. Juni 2009)

Hab mich mit meinem Board nun auch mal etwas beschäftigen könnnen und ich muss sagen, das rockt schon. 

Grad beim Thema Speicher gefällt mir das Board, die Auswahl an Teilern ist echt extrem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer nun mal ausprimen was maximal stabil ist.


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammlethread] EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified*



Xarife schrieb:


> Das mir alles klar, ich bin selber Classified Fanatiker, nur will ich die Funktionalität des Nf200 Chips wissen!
> 
> Von der NB gehen 32 Lanes zu den PCIe Slots, sprich 16 und 16.
> Der Nf200 Chip macht jetzt aus einem 16ner 2x 16 Lanes, sprich man hat 16,16,16 Lanes Anbindung. Baut man jetzt jetzt 3 Grafikkarten ein, dann hat die erste volle 16 Lanes, die Zweite und die Dritte dank dem Nf200 Chip auch. Jedoch müssen alle Daten die von der Zweiten und der Dritten Graka zur NB geschickt werden, nachher alle eh wieder durch die 16 Lanes durch, da man die 16ner in zwei 16 Lanes aufgesplittet hat.
> ...




Vielleicht helfen dir diese Bilder weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe außerdem noch Links zu den verschiedenen BIOS Versionen hinzugefügt.


----------



## Xarife (13. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Bilder sagen doch das auch, was ich meine.
32 Lanes müssen nachher durch 16 Lanes durch.


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Juni 2009)

Okay das schon echt heay!!! Das board ist schon echt ein Traum!


----------



## Der Dudelsack (15. Juni 2009)

WAs ist das für ein Speicher?

DDR3-2200 ist schon einiges^^
Wie viel VRAM brauchst du?


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2009)

Das müsste ein Kit Corsair DDR3 2000 7-8-7-20 mit Elpida Hyper Chips sein.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (16. Juni 2009)

Also die Dominator GT.
xTc hat die doch.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2009)

EK Waterblocks hat einen Komplettkühler für das Mainboard vorgestellt. Für 115€ kann man diesen bereits im EK-Onlineshop bestellen.


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2009)

Der Dudelsack schrieb:


> DDR3-2200 ist schon einiges^^
> Wie viel VRAM brauchst du?



Die ganz normalen 1,65V .

Edit: Shice, der Wasserkühler ist mal end geil. 

Gruß


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Juni 2009)

Von MIPS gibt es auch schon was für das Board. Dies kostet zusammen ~120 Euro. Zu sehen direkt die neusten 2 Artikel auf der Homepage.

Vom Aussehen gefällt mir aber doch der EK besser.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Die ganz normalen 1,65V .


 
Dafür kosten die auch entsprechend.


----------



## xTc (1. Juli 2009)

Füg bei den funktionierenden Netzteilen doch bitte das _Corsair HX850W_ hinzu. Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme, auch mit zwei EPS-12V-Steckern.



Gruß


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2009)

Jep ist drin


----------



## RomeoJ (3. Juli 2009)

Hey,

so dann bin ich mal gespannt ob meines mit dem Tagan 900w Piperock Netzteil funktioniert. Ich muss aber leider noch auf meine 16 Anschlüsse und 10m Schlauch warten. Dann kann ich euch sagen ob es funzt...

Bin aber trotzdem happy...gestern bestellt und heute da...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wat für eine Verpackung wegen einem MB...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ist es das Schätzelein-....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2009)

Welche Version? 760 oder 759?


----------



## RomeoJ (3. Juli 2009)

760`iger ohne nf200 und Panel..

Aber im Ernst, meinst ich werde irgentwann mal trible SLI fahren, das ich den nf200 gebrauchen würde...nöööö..

grtz


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2009)

Andere Frage: Wozu braucht man das Board sonst? 

Welche CPU willst draufpacken?


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2009)

@ RomeoJ: Schickes Board. 

Hab heute mal mit meinem Board gespielt. Knapp ab den 24K gescheitert. 

Leider erkennt GPU-Z die neue GTX 295 noch nicht.


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> *Andere Frage: Wozu braucht man das Board sonst? *
> 
> Welche CPU willst draufpacken?




lool...schaue mal aus deinem Beckenrand raus... (nicht pers. nehmen, aber solche Frage in einem X-Forum..)

Das momentan das beste Board, mit dem wenigsten BCLK blocker, also was will man damit ..?????

@der8auer...*3849A769*..den drauf packen..!?!.. ;..sagt dir das was..??*


@*xTc

..schöne score..aber die CPU geht bestimmt noch höher..was für Batch hast..??

Und der Uncore ist einfach nur göttlich..knapp 4.1...hammer gut von dir..*thumb up*

..über die Spannungen reden wir, wenn ich meines mit den EK-Block verbaut habe.. ;

danke...


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> *
> @*xTc
> Und der Uncore ist einfach nur göttlich..knapp 4.1...hammer gut von dir..*thumb up*



Der Uncore ist noch nicht max. Maximal habe ich bei 1,45v QPI über 4,4GHz. Stabil bekomme ich aber nur ca. 4,35GHz. Für 2000MHz Speichertakt reichen die maximalen 1,35v aber dicke aus.

Ich Sachen BCLK gebe ich dir recht, da ist das Board echt klasse. Das Bios ist auch erste Sahne.


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Der Uncore ist noch nicht max. Maximal habe ich bei 1,45v QPI über 4,4GHz. Stabil bekomme ich aber nur *ca. 4,35GHz.* Für 2000MHz Speichertakt reichen die maximalen 1,35v aber dicke aus.
> 
> Ich Sachen BCLK gebe ich dir recht, da ist das Board echt klasse. Das Bios ist auch erste Sahne.



brutal...da freue ich mich ja mal richtig drauf...nur mein EK-Block für das CF dauert noch. Konnte ich erst heute bestellen.

Wieviel Temp hat denn deine NB/SB ?? ...und wie kühlst du dein MB ??


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> lool...schaue mal aus deinem Beckenrand raus... (nicht pers. nehmen, aber solche Frage in einem X-Forum..)
> 
> Das momentan das beste Board, mit dem wenigsten BCLK blocker, also was will man damit ..?????
> 
> @der8auer...*3849A769*..den drauf packen..!?!.. ;..sagt dir das was..??




 War doch nur Spaß 

Ist mir schon klar, dass der BCLK sehr gut ist  Deswegen habe ich mir es auch gekauft.

Also ein 920er D0?


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Juli 2009)

ja ich weiss, das es nur Spass war... ;..weisst doch, normaler Umgangston..

Jepp..es ist ein i7 DO, und so wie ich gelesen habe, soll es momentan einer mit der besten batchès sein. Deshlab haben ich mir gedacht, ich wechsel mal von einem genialen xxxA935`er Xeon auf den Ci7. Ich hatte zwar schon DO`s als Ci7, aber nun diese Batch noch nicht, in kombination mit dem Board.

Alle haben nur das 759`er...oder das ohne Panel aber mit nf200. Ich will mal gucken was daran ist, ob das MB auch so Hitze Probleme hat wie das mit.


Mal gucken, ich war halt gespalten, zwischen P6T7 SC und dem, und da das SC noch Probleme mit dem Bios hat, habe ich das CF genommen.

Mal gucken..ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten, wenn die Wakü-Teile endlich komplett sind...


----------



## Klutten (4. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß wo du wohnst. Bitte heute Nacht mal die Terassentür auflassen und kein Spielzeug im Weg liegen lassen, damit ich nicht stolpere. ^^


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Wieviel Temp hat denn deine NB/SB ?? ...und wie kühlst du dein MB ??



Temps habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand. Habe aber alles normal gekühlt, der Wakü-Block soll noch folgen. 




Klutten schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo du wohnst. Bitte heute Nacht mal die Terassentür auflassen und kein Spielzeug im Weg liegen lassen, damit ich nicht stolpere. ^^



Ich stell dir den Rechner zusammengebaut in den Flur, okay? 


Roman, du hast auch das E759 mit nF200 und ECP, oder?


Gruß


----------



## Klutten (4. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich stell dir den Rechner zusammengebaut in den Flur, okay?



Warum soll ich bis zu dir fahren, wenn ich bis zu RomeoJ nur 2 Kilometer habe? 

...genug OT. Ich bin jetzt wieder ruhig, sonst gibts haue vom 8auern.


----------



## McZonk (4. Juli 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...genug OT. Ich bin jetzt wieder ruhig, sonst gibts haue vom 8auern.


LOL (SCNR)...

... und damit mein Post jetzt kein Spam bleibt:



xTc schrieb:


> Roman, du hast auch das E759 mit nF200 und ECP, oder?



Jap hat er - TriSli ftw


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Juli 2009)

hehe...@klutten...kannst kommen, für dich mache ich sogar die Nachtbeleuchtung an...mein Freund..

BTT:

@xTc

..schade würde mich mal interressieren, was du bei >4000 Uncore für Temps hast. Lese mal bei Everest oder so aus, wenn das deine 24/7 Settings sind.

Mann muss ja mal vergleichen, mit Block und ohne.

@Roman

..wenn du McZonk bist, was hast denn für Temps...?? beim OC`en..??


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juli 2009)

Hi, hat jemand nen Plan was der Unterschied zwischen dem XFX X58 und dem EVGA X58 ist, bis auf die bessere Kühlung? Das XFX gibt es zur Zeit für 159 Euro beim ZackZack, aber ich hab gehört dass es sich nicht besonders übertakten lassen soll?!


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2009)

Du kannst das XFX X58 nicht mit dem Classified vergleichen. 

Da liegen Welten zwischen. Die XFX-Platine gesellt sich eher ins Mittelfeld, beim Classified handelt es sich um DAS X58-Board. 

In Sachen OC wird die XFX-Platine dem Classified schon um etwas nachstehen. Weiterhin sind die Features und die Ausstattung des Classified um einiges besser als bei dem XFX X58. 

Für den normalen Gebrauch, reicht das XFX und auch eigentlich jede normale, andere X58-Platine auch aus. 

Wenn du ein günstiges X58-Board suchst, schau dir lieber das Flaming Blade von Foxconn oder das X58A von Biostar an.


----------



## McZonk (5. Juli 2009)

Um etwas ist gut, Jan. Afair lief das Teil nicht mal 200 MHz Baseclock. Das XFX ist also ganz klar als "Einsteigerplatine" für den 1366 anzusehen. Die Foxconn und Biostar Platine sind definitiv besser.

Ich such nochmal eben das Review.

Edit: here we go (gerade so Bclck 185 ): http://www.technic3d.com/article-852,1-xfx-x58i-klasse-fuer-die-masse.htm


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juli 2009)

Naja ich such halt eins was ein gutes OC Potential hat und nicht zu teuer ist. Konnte man bei dem Gigabyte UD3 nicht das BIOS so flashen dass man SLI Supoort hatte?


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich such nochmal eben das Review.
> 
> Edit: here we go (gerade so Bclck 185 ): Technic3D Review: Mainboards: XFX X58i - Klasse für die Masse? - Seite 1: Einleitung




Okay, so schlecht hatte ich es nicht in Erinnerung.  Aber okay, dann lieber, wie schon gesagt das Foxconn- oder Biostar-Board.

Ja, bei einer Gigabyte-Platine gab es mal ein Bios-Update, das SLI ermöglichte. Mittlerweile können fast alle X58-Boards CF und SLI.


----------



## McZonk (5. Juli 2009)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Naja ich such halt eins was ein gutes OC Potential hat und nicht zu teuer ist. Konnte man bei dem Gigabyte UD3 nicht das BIOS so flashen dass man SLI Supoort hatte?


Ich würde darauf achten, dass das Board auf jedenfall 200MHz Bclck ermöglicht. Hier fühlen sich CPU (bsp 920 D0) und Speicher wohl [4.2GHz,1.600 MHz DDR3 durchaus per lukü].

*Lasst uns aber langsam wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren - das EVGA Classified*.


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juli 2009)

Jo sorry, sehr schönes Board, aber leider etwas zu heftig im Preis.


----------



## hase (6. Juli 2009)

Übrigens mein Classified E759 funzt i.O. mit dem Enermax Revolution 1050W.


----------



## der8auer (6. Juli 2009)

Habe ich der Liste hinzugefügt, danke!


----------



## RomeoJ (6. Juli 2009)

Hey,

an das Netzteil habe ich gar nicht gedacht.

Was meint ihr, ich habe das Tagan PipeRock 900W ATX 2.2, funktioniert das mit dem Classfield..??

danke..

grtz


----------



## der8auer (6. Juli 2009)

Laut EVGA Forum funktioniert das Tagan BZ 900 (PipeRock) nicht. Probiers aus


----------



## Xarife (6. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Netzteilen ist ein Problem, ob ein Revo klappt ist pure Glückssache.

Schreib am besten nur teilweise funktionsfähig.

Die Toughpower mit 1000W und 1200W sollen auch ihre Probleme haben.
Was ich nur aus Erfahrung empfehlen kann ist das Silverstone Decathlon.


----------



## RomeoJ (6. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Laut EVGA Forum funktioniert das Tagan BZ 900 (PipeRock) nicht. Probiers aus



Wuss....ich könnt kotzen, wenn es so wäre.....was soll ich denn noch beachten...solangsam wird es immer Spannender, ob alles zusammen funktioniert...


----------



## Dr.House (23. Juli 2009)

Mein 760 ist auch heute gekommen . Freu mich  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dazu noch nen exotischen 6 GB Speicher von Team Group Extreme Dark 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Problem ist ich glaube nicht dass das Monster-Mobo in mein Lian Li A-07 passt


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

Hey,

sehr schönes Board...berichte mal bitte wie du zurecht kommst. Und wichtig ob bei dir, so ein an / Aus Spiel auch statt findet. Und natürlich wieviel VCore mehr du zu deinem alten MB benötigst... ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..ich habe meines seit gestern drinne und bin seit heute am testen.

Und ich muss sagen, momentan könnte ich ein Hammer nehmen und es einfach nur zerkloppen....loool...

Aber, mehr, wenn du deins getestet hast und Erfahrungen hast...


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

@ House:

Schicke Kombo.


@ RomeoJ:

Der Wakü-Block ist wirklich äußerst schick.  Gefällt mir echt gut. Bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir den auch noch hole.

Um meine Kiste auf vollständig auf Wasserkühlung umzubauen fehlt mir noch ein gescheites Case. Graka soll dann auch unter Wasser. Alternativ überleg ich mein Classified zu verkaufen.


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

Jepp...die Montage war echt brutal..wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat....ich habe jetzt 2 Kreisläufe...einen mit Mora2 für GraKa & MB und der 2`te Kreislauf ist mit einem Mora2 und nur für die CPU...

Wenn das jetzt nicht reicht, dann kommt ein Chiller... ;..


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Das Chaos in deinem Case ist auch kaum zu übersehen. 


Eigentlich tut es mir leid um das geile Board. Ich wollte es in ein richtig schickes Case einbauen, Kabel ordentlich verlegen und die Wakü dazu, aber irgendwie wird das wohl nichts. Vielleicht liegts am i7 allgemein, das der einfach zu hitzig ist. Zwei Mora muss jetzt nicht unbedingt sein.

Das mit der "Mehrspannung" im Vergleich zu anderen Platinen ist mir aber auch schon aufgefallen. Wie viel Spannung braucht deine CPU den mehr, im Vergleich zu einem _normalen Board_?


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

ich habe dir mal im Anhang ein Screen gemacht, was ich gerade Prime`l. Und ich sage mal so, ich habe vorher mit dem RIIE und einem richtig geilem Xeon für die 4.4Ghz nur 1.304v gebraucht.
Und nun sind es kanapp 0.07v mehr. Es ist zwar nicht viel, aber ich finde es brutal viel. Und vorallem, weil die CPU angeblich die 4.5Ghz mit ~1.31v schaffen sollte.

Nunja, man kann auch mal pech haben, entweder liegt es an der CPU, oder das Board kann die Blades nicht so verkraften, oder einfach an meinem nicht können...

Auf alle Fälle finde ich das Ergebniss absolut kacke..

Desweiteren sind die Temps absolut miserabel, und das mit einem Mora2 nur für CPU...

Was brauchst du denn für die 4.4Ghz (21x211)..?? Und vorallem, welche batch hast du eigentlich..??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Juli 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ich habe dir mal im Anhang ein Screen gemacht, was ich gerade Prime`l. Und ich sage mal so, ich habe vorher mit dem RIIE und einem richtig geilem Xeon für die 4.4Ghz nur 1.304v gebraucht.
> Und nun sind es kanapp 0.07v mehr. Es ist zwar nicht viel, aber ich finde es brutal viel. Und vorallem, weil die CPU angeblich die 4.5Ghz mit ~1.31v schaffen sollte.
> 
> Nunja, man kann auch mal pech haben, entweder liegt es an der CPU, oder das Board kann die Blades nicht so verkraften, oder einfach an meinem nicht können...
> ...




Du machst mir angst ^^
Ich will auch vom R2E auf das Classified wechseln 

Und die Temps sind für nen Mora ja mal echt mies!


----------



## Dr.House (23. Juli 2009)

So ich habe das Monster doch in mein Gehäuse gekriegt und es lebt.

Also --> Corsair TX 750  tut es auch damit ,obwohl nur mit einem 12 V Stecker für die CPU. 

Ich dachte da ist ein Adapter bei für den zweiten Stromanschluss an der CPU   Ist aber nicht. Tut es trotzdem auch so.

Bin gerade am Treiber installieren und dann teste ich mal ein wenig. Rams sollten auch gut laufen .....

Morgen wird aber ausgiebig getestet was das Baby so kann.

Richtig geiles Stück Hardware


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Du machst mir angst ^^
> Ich will auch vom R2E auf das Classified wechseln
> 
> Und die Temps sind für nen Mora ja mal echt mies!


 
hey...das wollte ich aber nicht, nunja, man muss halt eine hammer CPU in der Tasche haben. Ich denke mal, ich habe dort dann eben weniger Glück gehabt, obwohl es eine geniale Batch ist.

Naja..ich werde mal weiter gucken, was noch geht...


Die Temps haben mit der aufliegenden TDP zutun, da habe ich mich mal schlau gelesen, aber es nicht gerafft... ;..


@Dr.House

..bei dem 760`iger soll es absolut keine inkompatibelität geben, habe ich heute erfahren..bzw..sehr geringe nur...


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich brauche so in etwa 0,05 bis 0,06V mehr. 

Werd den D0 mal am Wochenende auf dem LE testen und schauen ob ich da weniger Spannung brauche.


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

jepp...mache mal, würde mich mal interressieren..wenn da sbesser geht, verscherbel ich meines gleich wieder.

Oder erstmal andere CPU testen...mal gucken...

@Klutten hat noch ein genialen Xeon...mal gucken, wenn ich bitte, bitte sage, ob er mir die mal leien tud zum testen... ;..

EDIT://

axxo..meine 4.4Ghz sind im Kasten, aber leider momentan mit 1.376v..Screen ist im Anhang..


Kannst du mal testen, was dein i7 braucht dafür..??? BIITTTEEE...welche batch hast denn..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Juli 2009)

@ RomeoJ

also hast du den CPU nicht auf dem R2E gehabt?
Oder braucht die gleiche CPU jetzt mehr auf dem anderen Board?


Das SLI LE würde ich ja sofort nehmen, wenn die lanes da nicht so sinnlos verteilt wären


----------



## Dr.House (23. Juli 2009)

So habe erste OC Ergebnisse und das Board braucht nicht mehr VCore als mein DFI vorher. 1,20 Volt für 20 x 200  wie ich vorher für 24/7 hatte.

@ RomeoJ

Hast du das 759 etwa ?  Bei dem braucht man Wakü wegen dem NF200 eher. Wie teuer war der MB-Block von EK ?  Erstmal so testen.

Werde gleich auch sogar mit weniger VCOre  testen ,mal schauen.

Das E-LEET Tool ist klasse, lässt sich alles unter Win verstellen,sogar Spannungen. Ich liebe das Board.


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

Nee...die CPU habe ich nicht auf dem RIIE gehabt...deshalb ärgert mich das ja so..das ich mein Sahnestückchen nicht behalten habe...

Was solls...kommt zeit, kommt neue CPU...wie immer..und irgentwann auch wieder eine bessere..

..nunja, die Lane Verteilung stört mich nicht, ich habe nur eine GraKa..

EDIT://

Dann lass mal bitte 1.5Std prime in Custom mit harken bei "RunFFT`splace"  laufen...bitte..

Ich habe das 760`iger so wie du.. ;..und das mit dem Tool ist wirklich praktisch.

Der EK kahm glaube ich 120€ oder so..war es auf alle Fälle wert. Nur was mich stört, das es kein Tool gibt, für die Temps zum Auslesen während man im Windows ist. Nur im Bios kann man es nach lesen.


----------



## Dr.House (23. Juli 2009)

Teste erstmal ausgiebig, bevor du die CPU verkaufst .

VQPI ist genug ?  Ansonsten sind deine Temps ganz okay, wenn man den Takt und Spannung bedenkt. Die i7 sind ja Heizkraftwerke 
Gleich geht es dem BCLK an den Kragen...


Grüße House


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

hih...dann mal los...ich will screens sehen... ;


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

@ RomeoJ:

Hab einen D0 3850A795


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

Und wie geht der..?? Kenne diese Batch nicht...was hast denn so ge`prime`lt..???


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Den Batch solltest du kennen.  Die CPU ist von dir. 

Du hattest mal 1,2V @ 4,0GHz. Auf dem Classified brauch ich 1,258V dafür.


----------



## Dr.House (23. Juli 2009)

Erste Erfolge zu verbuchen.

Nach nen Freeze bei BCLK 223 , habe ich die PCI-E auf 110 gestellt und hop 225,5 sind da, ich teste aber natürlich weiter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Den Batch solltest du kennen.  Die CPU ist von dir.
> 
> Du hattest mal 1,2V @ 4,0GHz. Auf dem Classified brauch ich 1,258V dafür.



hihi..das aber peinlich...sry...bei mir rennen soviel CPU´s durch...*schäm und weg*...

@Dr.House

Nunja, interrassant wäre in diesem Fall der Uncore takt, wenn du den BCLK hoch jubelst... ;


----------



## der8auer (23. Juli 2009)

Habe auch mal Prime durchlaufen lassen. Ist eigentlich ganz OK. Morgen sehen wir ja wie die CPU mit DICE geht


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juli 2009)

hih..1Std..mache mal Custom mit harken bei run ffts.. ;

Aber der 975`er geht ab wie Katze...das will ich morgen auf alle Fälle sehen-...*gier*



NUnja, ich teste gerade mal bissel den uncore..mal gucken, wie weit die VCore darunter kann..


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Die 1,325V sind aber schon recht okay für die 4,0GHz.


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hih..1Std..mache mal Custom mit harken bei run ffts.. ;
> 
> Aber der 975`er geht ab wie Katze...das will ich morgen auf alle Fälle sehen-...*gier*



Jo ich mach immer nur den Blend-Test. Wenn da was nicht passt meckert der auch sofort.


----------



## RomeoJ (24. Juli 2009)

ohkai...freu mich auf morgen...hust..äh..heute.. ;


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2009)

Den Wert kann ich toppen !  Meine neue 24/7 Einstellung, Spannungen werden noch optimiert...
VQPI ist 1,35 Volt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2009)

Ja. Ich isoliere gerade noch das Classified. Will ja nicht, dass es gleich wegraucht


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2009)

Na die 5,2 Ghz will ich aber sehen morgen 

Viel Erfolg und ich hoffe das Board zickt nicht unter Kälte...


----------



## RomeoJ (24. Juli 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Den Wert kann ich toppen !  Meine neue 24/7 Einstellung, Spannungen werden noch optimiert...
> VQPI ist 1,35 Volt.



hihi..was heisst denn toppen..mache mal das tool an und zeig die Spannungen und natürlich den Uncore.. ;...liegt der über 4000Mhz..?

Ansonsten schönes ergebniss, wenn du nun custom und den harken setzt..anschliessend nach 1.5Std postest ist es legetim..hihi...oder nimmst >LINX...


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2009)

Ja hab das andere Fenster vergessen. Ich meinte die niedrige CPU-Spannung für 4,2 Ghz.

VQPI = 1,35 Volt. (klar keine 4000 MHz Uncore)
VCore = 1,247 Volt 
Uncore war bei 1:1   (3400 GHz).

Was soll ich denn mit Uncore über 4000 für 24/7 , dann muss ich natürlich mehr VQPI geben,muss nicht sein.

Primen tue ich nie lange 10 min müssen reichen, der Alltag zeigt es ob alles stabil läuft.

Mein Ram zickt wenig rum aber muss noch ausgetestet werden.

Erstes Fazit: Das Board hat viel Potenzial und alles will getestet werden. Ansonsten tolles Board. Nur die rote blinkende LED am Evga-Kühler nervt einwenig. Tausch ich mal gegen grün oder blau


----------



## RomeoJ (24. Juli 2009)

nunja, eine V-qpi von max. 1.35v bei uncore 4000 schadet keinem..;..ich werde mal gucken,w as ich benötige..momentan läuft es mit 1.20.. ;..aber mir reichen auch keine 10mins prime.. 

..wenn dir 10mins reichen...ohkai..dann mal good luck..#

..und lass mal ordentlich Test`s sehen...


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2009)

VQPI von 1,2 Volt ist echt super wenig für 4000 Uncore. Hab nicht mit weniger getestet, da das DFI 1,34 Volt brauchte.

Was für BCLK erreichst du denn ?

Bei 410 Watt Verbrauch unter Last lasse ich nicht 2 Stunden die Heizung laufen,wo die CPU schon etwa bei 70°C ist. Lohnt sich nicht


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2009)

Ich teste das mit dem vCore mal auf dem LE gegen. Brauche ich da wirklich weniger, lasse ich mir mal ein E760er kommen und schaue was da geht.

Sollte ich da weniger Saft, oder den gleichen wie beim LE brauchen, kommt das E759 weg.


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2009)

Meinst du das 760 braucht weniger VCore als das 759 allgemein ?

Ich kann momentan kein UNCore 4000 fahren. Warum weiß ich nicht. 3800-3850 geht ab da sofort Bluescreen ,selbst bei 1,5 Volt QPI.

Merkwürdig. Dachte mein Ram schafft keine 2000, aber der Uncore geht nicht auf 4000 , das kann nicht sein. Bim DFI lief der Uncore auch bei 4400 noch bei 1,44 Volt QPI.

Muss noch weiter testen...


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2009)

Ich vermute das irgendwie. 

Ich werd das auf jeden Fall gegentesten, das ist klar. Sonst mach ich nen Downgrade auf das E760. Das Micro steht ja bald auch schon vor der Tür. 

Das mit deinem Uncore ist komisch....


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2009)

Kannst mir gerne deine CPU schicken, kann ich testen ob ich aufm 760 weniger VCore brauche.  Dann kann ich auch gucken ob die 4000 Uncore auch gehen.

Falls Unterschied macht ,ich habe nur einen 12 Volt CPU Anschluss am Board da mein NT keinen zweiten bietet.

Hast doch 2 CPU´s oder ? 

Dann weißt du ob die weniger VCore braucht und ich ob die 4000 bei mir gehen.

Ich werde erstmal mit nem anderen Ram testen ob der UNCORE auf 4000 läuft.

Grüße House


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2009)

Hat von euch eignetlich schon jemand die Biosversion S21T getestet? Oder starte ich hier gerade ein absolutes Abenteuer?


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2009)

Werde auch mal morgen nach nem neuen Bios gucken ...

Keine Ahnung welche Version jetzt drauf ist...  Wo sehe ich das ? Steht überall 6.00 P.G.


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2009)

Moin, Moin...

..neues Bios..?? Ich kenne auch niur das 6.00...welches soll es denn noch geben @xTc..??


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2009)

Also für das E759 gab es letztens das S21T neu:

Download Bios _S21T_ für* EVGA X58 Classified (759)*:  Klick 


Und für das E760 gab es das S610 neu:

Download Bios _S610_ für *EVGA X58 Classified (760)*: Klick 



Ältere Bios-Files:

Download Bios _S21S_ für* EVGA X58 Classified (759)*: Klick

Download Bios _S21H_ für* EVGA X58 Classified (759)*: Klick


Achtung, sind Links zu dem ISO-Update-CDs.



Gruß


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2009)

cool...danke für das 760`iger...wie installiere ich das jetzt ???


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> cool...danke für das 760`iger...wie installiere ich das jetzt ???




Iso auf CD brennen, neustarten, von CD booten und installieren. 

Denke das schaffst du, oder?


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2009)

hmm...ich habe die gerade gemountet...und die ist leer...hmm..ich probier mal..danke..


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hmm...ich habe die gerade gemountet...und die ist leer...hmm..ich probier mal..danke..



Ist bei mir auch. Auch bei den E759er Images. Funktioniert hat es trotzdem.


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2009)

Hatter hinbekommen fetten Dank...aber keine Veränderung.... ;..


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2009)

Ich poste euch auch mal mein vllt. nicht lustiges Problem. Mein CF hat wohl seine Tage. 



			
				xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch mal das Problem gehabt, das euer CF (in meinem Fall ein E759) stundenweise keinen hohen Speichertakt will.
> 
> Ich kommte gestern ohne Probleme mit einem Speichertakt von 1.075MHz booten und alles lief stabil. Den ganzen Tag über war maximal bei ca. um 900MHz Schluss.
> 
> ...


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2009)

lool...also, mal gut, das meines noch nicht die "rote" Meile gesehen hat... ;...aber sehr suspekt das Problem..


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2009)

Joa, Problem gefunden. Übeltäter war das HX1000W von Corsair. Mit dem 850er tritt das Problem nicht auf.


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2009)

uff....ohkai..das 759`er hat echte NT Probs...sehr komisch...


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juli 2009)

Hör bloß auf, ich überlege mir das Corsair HX 1000 zu holen, aber bei dem 760 sollte es ohne Probs laufen.

Das 850 hat ja nur 1 x 8 Pin für die CPU oder ? 

Ich teste mal die Tage weiter, bevor ich neues Bios draufziehe.

Die CF sind ab und zu mal zickig, meine CPU hat kein Uncore von 4000 gemacht, dafür musste ich die VTT Spannung anheben. Naja mal sehen, find das Board trotzdem geil Jungs 

@ xTc  

wir müssen mal demnächst ne Classified Party machen mit was kaltem vielleicht.


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das 850 hat ja nur 1 x 8 Pin für die CPU oder ?



Die Antwort auf deine Frage ist: ja. Trotzdem hindert es mich nicht daran, das zweite EPS-Kabel von HX1000 an das HX850W zu packen. 




Dr.House schrieb:


> Die CF sind ab und zu mal zickig, meine CPU hat kein Uncore von 4000 gemacht, dafür musste ich die VTT Spannung anheben. Naja mal sehen, find das Board trotzdem geil Jungs



Anheben der VTT für den Uncore? Eigentlich völlig normal beim CF.  Um wie viel mV musstest du die Spannung anheben?




Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> wir müssen mal demnächst ne Classified Party machen mit was kaltem vielleicht.



Wenn Roman auch kommt.  Ich denke da lässt ich was einrichten. Paar Grafikkarten und Speicher hätte ich ja da.....


----------



## RomeoJ (26. Juli 2009)

Moinsen,

nee CF Pardy....sicher, sicher bin ich dabei.. ;

Meiner Läuft momentan so, mit den angegeben Spannungen. Aber ich bin momentan echt nicht so begeistert vom dem CF. Das RIIE lag mir pers irgentwie besser. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich es wieder verkaufe und mir wieder mein geliebtes RIIE mit WaKü zulege....was solls..man muss eben viel testen..

Aber ich werde heute ,wenn @klutten da ist, anderen Ram mal testen. Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an den Blades, das die nicht zu 100% konfirm mit dem CF sind...mal schauen..


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juli 2009)

@ RomeoJ

welches NT benutzt du ?  xTc hatte Ram Probleme mit dem HX 1000 .

Ansonsten muss man die richtigen Settings austesten, auch wenns zeitaufwendig ist.

@ xTc

Ja,aber das 850 ist nicht für 2 x 8 Pin vorgesehen, auch wenn es läuft. Muss ich noch wegen NT schauen, mein TX 750 läuft okay mit.

Da du ja um die Ecke wohnst können wir mal spontan die CF kaltmachen, wenn du nen Bauer-Pot hast. HW sollte mehr als genug sein 


P.S.  Hab mich gestern nur schlaugelesen in diversen Foren wegen dem Classified, ansonsten streikt meine CPU bei BCLK 223 ohne die richtigen Einstellungen.

Teste mal bitte auf max BCLK .....


----------



## RomeoJ (26. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze das Tagan Piperock 900watt...

Natürlich, werde ich erstmal mit anderen Rams testen. Aber der @klutten ist gerade nicht da, und der Gutste hat mein 2`tes Paar Ram. Deshalb muss ich leider momentan noch warten, bis er online ist. Dann fahre ich zu ihm und probiere mal die G-Skill PI-Black aus...


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> Ja,aber das 850 ist nicht für 2 x 8 Pin vorgesehen, auch wenn es läuft. Muss ich noch wegen NT schauen, mein TX 750 läuft okay mit.
> 
> ...




Also bis jetzt hat das 850er echt keine Zicken gemacht.  System läuft wieder wie geölt.  Aber das mit dem 1000er pisst mich etwas an.

Ich hab mal bei mir mit dem BCLK gespielt. Hab es nun auf 227,46MHz geschafft. Mal schaun ob ich nocht etwas rauskitzeln kann. Das Board scheint aber nicht zu limitieren. Die CPU macht auf dem LE die gleichen Werte.

Allerdings stört da nicht der NF200. Auf dem CF hab ich dem einfach die Spannung abgedreht.

Hier der Link zur Vali:  i7-920 D0 @ 227,56MHz BCLK @ EVGA CF 


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juli 2009)

@ xTc

Dann kann ich mir auch ein TX 850 Watt holen und noch n zweites Kabel auftreiben, vllt. über Corsair. Da muss man doch welche nachbestellen können.

Vllt. liegen bei dir die Probleme auch am 759 das nicht ganz mit dem HX 1000 zusammenpasst.

Mit BCLK 227 wär ich zufrieden, nur ich komme nur auf 223 bis jetzt, genauso wie beim DFI davor, anscheinend macht die CPU dicht, werd ich aber mit den Einstellungen rumspielen.

@ RomeoJ

Eigentlich verträgt sich das Piperock 900 nicht mit dem CF, aber eigentlich nur beim 759. Leih dir mal ein anderes NT vom Klutten wenn du schon mal da bist ...


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> Dann kann ich mir auch ein TX 850 Watt holen und noch n zweites Kabel auftreiben, vllt. über Corsair. Da muss man doch welche nachbestellen können.



Kann man, schaust du hier:  *HX-Netzteilserie: Zusätzliche Kabel (PCI-Express 6+2pin etc.)   *



Dr.House schrieb:


> Vllt. liegen bei dir die Probleme auch am 759 das nicht ganz mit dem HX 1000 zusammenpasst.



Mag sein, das 850er reicht auch für 3-Way-SLI. Allerdings kommte ich mit den Karten nicht so weit. Wenn mit den Karten was gegen soll, wird von vMod unumgänglich.



Dr.House schrieb:


> Mit BCLK 227 wär ich zufrieden, nur ich komme nur auf 223 bis jetzt, genauso wie beim DFI davor, anscheinend macht die CPU dicht, werd ich aber mit den Einstellungen rumspielen.



Ich halte mal Ausschau nach einer besseren CPU. Hätte gern eine mit etwas mehr Uncore-Takt für meine Tests. 


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte iegentlich doch das fette HX 1000 haben, habe schon lange ein Auge drauf geworfen. Muss mal schauen.

850 Watt reichen ist klar, wo klemmst du denn den zweiten 8-Pin am NT dran ?

Uncore ist bei mir kein Thema- 4400 gehen locker. Hatte zuerst die VTT mit QPI Spannung verwechselt und habe mich gewundert wieso die 4000 nicht laufen.

Wieviel schafft denn deine CPU ?

Müssen doch mal demnächst ne Classified-Party machen um den Unterschied zw. 759 und 760 zu testen. NT wäre wichtig und Ram auch...


Wieso kommst du nicht weit mit 3-SLI ?   Die haben auch @ Stock genug Leistung. Bei dem i920 ist die Limitierung CPU-Seitig, außer beim Vantage.


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2009)

Ihr könnt auch einfach zur PCGH-EOS kommen  Da bin ich dann auch mit meinem Classified und LN2.

Uncore braucht ihr eigentlich gar nicht so großartig testen. 4000 reichen immer aus  So viel Mehrleistung bringt es nicht.


----------



## RomeoJ (26. Juli 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> .....
> @ RomeoJ
> 
> Eigentlich verträgt sich das Piperock 900 nicht mit dem CF, aber eigentlich nur beim 759. Leih dir mal ein anderes NT vom Klutten wenn du schon mal da bist ...



..stimmt...daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht....danke..werde ich mal testen....wenn Mr. Klutten endlich wieder da ist...hihi....los ANTRETEN @Klutten..*fg..


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> 850 Watt reichen ist klar, wo klemmst du denn den zweiten 8-Pin am NT dran ?



Ich klemme das zweite 8-Pin-Kabel einfach an einen Anschluss für die Grafikkarten. Wie beim HX1000W auch. Für die dritte Karte nehme ich dann einfach einen zweifach Molex auf 6-Pin-PCIe-Adapter. Leider verfügt weder das 850er, noch das 1000er über einen Anschluss für den zweiten EPS-Anschluss. Willst du den nutzen, fällt ein Anschluss für Grafikkarten quasi weg.




Dr.House schrieb:


> Wieviel schafft denn deine CPU ?



1.083MHz stabil als Speichertakt. Für meine Test hätte ich gern etwas mehr.




Dr.House schrieb:


> NT wäre wichtig und Ram auch...



Ram? Habsch.  




Dr.House schrieb:


> Wieso kommst du nicht weit mit 3-SLI ?



Mehr als 702 Core und 1.548 Shader geht bei den Mushi's nicht. Liegt warscheinlich an der geringeren Spannung. Die EVGA hat mehr Saft.




der8auer schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch einfach zur PCGH-EOS kommen  Da bin ich dann auch mit meinem Classified und LN2.
> 
> Uncore braucht ihr eigentlich gar nicht so großartig testen. 4000 reichen immer aus  So viel Mehrleistung bringt es nicht.



Mal schaun, eine Woche vorher ist GamesCon und European LeMans Series. Wird nen stressigs Wochenende.


----------



## Klutten (26. Juli 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ..stimmt...daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht....danke..werde ich mal testen....wenn Mr. Klutten endlich wieder da ist...hihi....los ANTRETEN @Klutten..*fg..



...wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, warst du eine Woche in Italien. Ich bin brav zu Hause und ackere im Garten. ^^


----------



## RomeoJ (26. Juli 2009)

hehe....jepp..da hast wohl recht...mein Garten sieht aus...Frag mal nicht nach Sonnen schein...

Aber ein fettes _THX_ hast du von mir....für deine super Hilfe...;

EDIT:///



Boah..mein CF bootet endlich normal...ich habe nur mal den Ram ausgetauscht, also die Blades gegen die Black-PI`s...und ich habe kein an, aus, prozetere....jippie..

Also, müssen die Blades weg....will einer haben...??? 

@xTc

..du hast doch soviel Ram..wenn du verkaufst, meld dich mal...ich brauche 2000`er... oder 1866`er GT`s.. ;


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. Juli 2009)

Ob man auf das Board wohl einen Zalman 9900er drauf bekommt ?

An alle die das Board schon haben , mit welchen Kühlen habt ihr bis jetzt getestet ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## Dr.House (27. Juli 2009)

@Micha-Stylez

Haben irgendwie alle ne Wakü fürs Classified. Mit nem Zalman 9900 könnte es knapp werden wegen dem hohen NB-Kühler. Im schlimmsten Falle musst du den Kühler um 90° drehen (nach oben) dann sollte er passen.

Ich bekomme die Tage einen Zalman 9700 (just for Fun) und schaue ob der passt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. Juli 2009)

Das wäre echt nett von dir , dann hätte ich so ein kleinen Anhaltspunkt.

Erstmal das Classified und später ne Wakü , man kann ja nicht alles auf einmal 


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2009)

Der 9700er ist aber auch kleiner. Der hat ja nur einen 92mm Lüfter.

Aber das müsste es tun, da ist ja noch Abstand zwischen Sockel und Kühlung.


----------



## Dr.House (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gerade etwas merkwürdiges enteckt beim Ram-OC, ich weiß nicht ob es an meinem Ram liegt oder am RE.

Mit weniger Spannung skaliert der Ram besser bei mir !!!! 
Versucht das auch mal !

Mit 1,65 Volt komme ich mit meinem olen 3 GB Corsair 1600 CL8 @ CL9 auf gerade mal 870 . Mittlerweile bin ich bei *1,53 Volt VDimm*  und *930  Prime-stabil.  *Jedesmal wenn Prime Fehler hatte , habe ich die VDimm gesenkt und der Ram war wieder stabil.

Teste aber jetzt weiter...

@ D!str(+)yer

du verwechselst den 9700 mit dem 9500.  Der 9700 hat einen 110 mm Lüfter. Bei dem 9900 ist der 120 Lüfter fast auf dem Durchmesser vom Kühler.  Fazit: 9700 und 9900  sollten bis auf paar mm den gleichen Außendurchmesser haben 

Find den 9700 viel schöner - Lautstärke ist mir egal beim Benchen


*Edit*: max CL9 bei 1,5 Volt VDimm ist 935.  Schade dass man nicht weniger als 1,5 Volt einstellen kann.  Der Ram hat immer besser skaliert mit weniger Spannung.

Auf DFI waren nur 900 CL9 möglich   (Danke Evga)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ D!str(+)yer
> 
> du verwechselst den 9700 mit dem 9500.  Der 9700 hat einen 110 mm Lüfter. Bei dem 9900 ist der 120 Lüfter fast auf dem Durchmesser vom Kühler.  Fazit: 9700 und 9900  sollten bis auf paar mm den gleichen Außendurchmesser haben
> 
> Find den 9700 viel schöner - Lautstärke ist mir egal beim Benchen




Hast recht 
So groß kam der mir gar nicht vor, aber dann müsste das eigentlich passen.


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2009)

Also wenn der Megahalems passt, dann wird der Zalman wohl auch passen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. August 2009)

Also der Zalman passt 1A , ist sogar noch ein ganzes Stück leiser als die LED Version !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry die Cam ist einfach nur schlecht.


Wie ist denn das mit dem Bios Update?

Gibt es von EVGA da auch ein Tool zu ? Hab bis jetzt leider nichts gefunden.

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. August 2009)

Sieht geil aus Mischa 

Ich will bald mehr bilder sehen !

Das Bios hau ich mir gleich druff.

Kannste hier runter laden


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2009)

Brenn einfach die ISO Datei auf CD. Das geht am einfachsten.


----------



## McZonk (1. August 2009)

Der Classified Zuwachs scheint ja grad recht groß zu sein


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. August 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der Classified Zuwachs scheint ja grad recht groß zu sein




Wie kommste dazu 


Ich muss sagen, ich bin extrem begeistert 
Gerade läuft prime mit Alltagssettings und es ist weniger Spannung möglich als beim R2E 

Morgen ma schauen ob ich mehr BCLK raus bekomme als mim Rampage ...



Kann mir wer sagen warum das E-Leet immer mit Windows startet?
Ich sehe da keine option zu und im Autostart sehe ich auch nix


----------



## CrashStyle (1. August 2009)

Ist das Board jeden seiner 400€ wert?

Was da der unterschied? Kein NF 200 hab ich gelesen.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=evga+class


----------



## xTc (1. August 2009)

Ja ist es. Kein NF200, also auch weniger Lanes. Steht aber alles im Startpost.

Weiterhin ist kein ECP dabei. Ist ein Bedienpanel zum übertakten.


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. August 2009)

Das mit NF200 hat für alle 4 PCX slots 16lanes 

Das ohne hat 16|16|4 oder 16|8|8 lanes.

Ich finde das es jeden cent wert ist 
Aber du solltest dich fragen ob es dir wirklich wert ist so viel aus zu geben Die billigeren Boards sind auch zu gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Cry MP (1. August 2009)

Besitzt das E760 bei Sli 2x 16 Lanes wenn ich die Graka´s auf den 1 und 3 PCIe slot setze ? oder wird die eine Grafikkarte dann mit 8x laufen?


----------



## xTc (1. August 2009)

Alle vier Slots mit x16 2.0 Lanes benötigen zwei NF200. Mit einem kommst du nur auf 16/16/16 oder 16/16/8/8.

X58 hat 32 Lanes, und ein zusätzlicher NF200 macht 16 Lanes. Das wären 48.  Alles vier Slots mit 16 Lanes benötigen 64 (16*4) Lanes.


Gruß


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2009)

Cry MP schrieb:


> Besitzt das E760 bei Sli 2x 16 Lanes wenn ich die Graka´s auf den 1 und 3 PCIe slot setze ? oder wird die eine Grafikkarte dann mit 8x laufen?



Ja beim 760er hast du bei 2x SLI auch 2x 16 Lanes. Nur bei Triple SLI siehts anders aus.

@ McZonk: Ja fehlt nur noch, dass du auch eins hast  

Wieso gibt es das 759er eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr?


----------



## xTc (1. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es das 759er eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr?



Weil es eine limitierte Edition war, zum Glück.


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2009)

Ich bin froh, dass ich es habe  Das ECP ist für overclocking unter 0°C einfach Traumhaft. Ein klick und +0,1VCore


----------



## xTc (1. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich es habe



Richtig.  Gab es nur die erste Zeit. Neu bekommst du es nur mit Glück wenn du einen Shop findest, der noch eins hat. Sonst halt nur gebraucht.



der8auer schrieb:


> Das ECP ist für overclocking unter 0°C einfach Traumhaft. Ein klick und +0,1VCore



Right, aber das kannst du ja, sofern benötigt, bei EVGA nachbestellen.  Ich hab mein ECP mittels Tesa am Case festgeklebt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. August 2009)

Ich möchte mich gerade mal selbst zitieren, weils iwie untergeht^^  



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen warum das E-Leet immer mit Windows startet?
> Ich sehe da keine option zu und im Autostart sehe ich auch nix


----------



## xTc (1. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen warum das E-Leet immer mit Windows startet?
> Ich sehe da keine option zu und im Autostart sehe ich auch nix



Schau mal in die MSConfig. Bei mir startet das aber auch nicht manuell mit.


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Right, aber das kannst du ja, sofern benötigt, bei EVGA nachbestellen.



Echt?
Wo?
Einfach ne mail an den Supp oder wie?



xTc schrieb:


> Schau mal in die MSConfig. Bei mir startet das aber auch nicht manuell mit.
> 
> 
> Gruß




Ne, da ist auch nix drin 
Ich verstehs irgendwie nicht.
Naja, kann nicht mehr lang dauern bis Win7 bei MSDN ist, dann wird die kiste eh neu gemacht


----------



## McZonk (1. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ McZonk: Ja fehlt nur noch, dass du auch eins hast



Wer sagt denn, dass ich nicht schon längst eins habe 


Spoiler



sagen wir so: Es ist unterwegs 


Muss nur erstmal noch mein Review fertig machen


----------



## xTc (1. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Echt?
> Wo?
> Einfach ne mail an den Supp oder wie?



Bekommste bei denen im Shop:  KLICK 


Sauber Chris, willkommen im Club.  Hat Roman dich infiziert?


----------



## McZonk (1. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Sauber Chris, willkommen im Club.  Hat Roman dich infiziert?


*g* Danke, endlich im elitären Classifiedclub angekommen. 

Er hat maßgeblich dazu beigetragen,ja. Sagen wir so: ich brauch auf Dauer einach mehr als 222 MHz Bclk  Werte gibts dann asap, hab aber ab Ende nächster Woche erstmal 1 Woche Urlaub *freu*.


----------



## Cry MP (2. August 2009)

was meint ihr, sollte ich mir lieber ein Evga Classified E760 oder ein MSI Eclipse Plus holen?
System: 2x 8800 GTX (vieleicht bald 3 stück), Intel Core i7 920 D0.


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2009)

Wenn du nicht großartig übertakten willst rate ich vom Classified ab. Für 24/7 OC braucht man solch ein Board nicht.


----------



## Equilibrium (4. August 2009)

kann mir einer verraten, ob es die 759er Variante noch gibt?...hab sie nämlich nirgends finden können.


----------



## xTc (4. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> kann mir einer verraten, ob es die 759er Variante noch gibt?...hab sie nämlich nirgends finden können.



Neu wirst du das E759 wohl kaum noch finden. Da muss ein Shop noch eins in der Ecke liegen haben. Du bekommst das E759 nur noch gebraucht.

Es war, wie schon gesagt eine limitierte Edition.


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2009)

Weißt du zufällig wieviele es davon gab? Ich hab irgendwas um die #17xx


----------



## xTc (4. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig wieviele es davon gab? Ich hab irgendwas um die #17xx



Ich würde spontan auf 2.000 tippen.

Hast du ein Zertifitkat dabei? Ich hab keins dabei, da ich eines der ersten Serie in Europa habe. Da lag es nicht bei und musste extra geordert werden.

Mal schaun wie ich das Zertifitkat bekomme. Hätte gern eins unter #1000.


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2009)

Haha xD

Ja ich habe eins


----------



## Equilibrium (4. August 2009)

ich will auch so ein Board!!!


----------



## DerBasshammer (6. August 2009)

Hi ich hoffe meine Frage ist nicht unpassend. 
Würde ein Wechsel von einem Asus P5Q Deluxe mit einem Q9550 @3,8Ghz und 8GB Kingston Hyper X auf ein I920 System zusammen mit dem Board lohnen ?


----------



## xTc (6. August 2009)

DerBasshammer schrieb:


> Hi ich hoffe meine Frage ist nicht unpassend.
> Würde ein Wechsel von einem Asus P5Q Deluxe mit einem Q9550 @3,8Ghz und 8GB Kingston Hyper X auf ein I920 System zusammen mit dem Board lohnen ?



Nur wenn du extrem übertakten willst. Für normale 4,0GHz im 24/7-Betrieb tut es auch ein günstiges "normales" X58-Board.


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (6. August 2009)

Ich habe mal gelesen - es sind / waren nur 2000 Stück Serie. 

Dafür ist das 760 verfügbar und um einiges günstiger. BCLK machen beide ziemlich hoch und sehen verdammt gut aus.

@ DerBasshammer

jedes 160 € Board schafft locker die BCLK 200 und für ein 24/7 Sys mehr als genug.


----------



## Masterwana (6. August 2009)

*@ Equilibrium:* Mach schnell ein händler hat es noch auf Lager!
EVGA X58 SLI Classified, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (141-BL-E759-A1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## McZonk (7. August 2009)

Heut hat es mein Board wenigstens ins Fotostudio geschafft 
Nach dem Urlaub mach ich dem Teil dann mal Feuer hinterm` Hintern.


----------



## Dr.House (8. August 2009)

Ist das ein 760 oder 759 ?

Schöne Fotos. Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2009)

Er hat das 760er


----------



## Dr.House (8. August 2009)

Ist eh günstiger und verfügbar in Deutschland.

Dazu keine NT-Inkompabilität und BCLK auch so hoch wie beim 759.


P.S. Man ich brauch vernünftigen Ram...


----------



## RomeoJ (14. August 2009)

Moinsen,

lese ich ja jetzt erst..@*Equilibrium*...dann mal ran an die Bulleten...und willkommen im CF-OC-Clan..kurz *COC*...*
*
grtz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. August 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> lese ich ja jetzt erst..@*Equilibrium*...dann mal ran an die Bulleten...und willkommen im CF-OC-Clan..kurz *COC*...*
> *
> grtz





Wo ist die Interessengemeinschaft


----------



## RomeoJ (14. August 2009)

...kp..wie man das Anlegt...mach mal Klar, ich bin dein erstes Mitglied...


----------



## Equilibrium (17. August 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> lese ich ja jetzt erst..@*Equilibrium*...dann mal ran an die Bulleten...und willkommen im CF-OC-Clan..kurz *COC*...**
> 
> grtz


 

Nee Du ich hab mich für´s LE entschieden, da es für meine zwecke vollkommen ausreicht. Und es kostet fast die hälfte weniger.


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich hab mal bei mir mit dem BCLK gespielt. Hab es nun auf 227,46MHz geschafft. Mal schaun ob ich nocht etwas rauskitzeln kann. Das Board scheint aber nicht zu limitieren. Die CPU macht auf dem LE die gleichen Werte.
> 
> Allerdings stört da nicht der NF200. Auf dem CF hab ich dem einfach die Spannung abgedreht.
> 
> ...


Interessant, denn ich erreiche unter Luft den exakt selben Wert *klick*. Auch diverse Tests mit VTT, IOH Core, PCIe etcpp bringen bei mir nicht mehr.

Zur Erinnerung: das war die CPU die unter Kälte >240MHz lief. Scheins brauchs das Board kalt, damit es in Schwung kommt.  Ich denke eher nicht, dass bei dir die CPU zu macht. Bei mir weiß ich es 

So ist bisher der Umgang mit dem Rampage 2 definitiv einfacher. Hier lässt sich viel problemloser an die Baseclockwall "ranbooten". Das Classified ist etwas zickigerer Natur.

Wenn ich dazu komme, teste ich nochmal mit ner anderen CPU gegen.


----------



## xTc (18. August 2009)

Hast du den auch mal den Tipp vom Doc getestet? Also nur 1,3V CPU VTT Voltage?

Damit ging sein Board richtig ab. Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, das zu testen.


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2009)

Auch das, aber ohne Auswirkungen


----------



## xTc (18. August 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Auch das, aber ohne Auswirkungen



Mh okay, möglicherweise brauch das Board doch kältere Temperaturen. Ich werd den Doc sein Tipp mal bei Gelegenheit antesten. Vielleicht kann ich mein Ergebnis noch etwas verbessern.

Du hast ein E760, richtig?


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2009)

Jap. Ich hab wirklich einige Kombinationen getestet, allerdings nur auf die Schnelle. Mal sehen wann ich nochmal ordentlich Zeit dafür finde.


----------



## Dr.House (19. August 2009)

Ich habe mein Classified gar nicht nachgetestet auf BCLK unter Luft. Unter Kälte ging das mit den richtigen Einstellungen. Echt ne Zicke das Board,rennt aber wie Sau.

Den Tipp mit der niedrigen VTT Spannung hab ich von McZonk (danke nochmal), den hab ich leider viel zu spät umgestzt. Der Rest der Spannungen war auf Default, kann ja mal damit rumtesten ob mehr als 247 gehen, zumindest für ne Vali.

Mit dem HX 1000 bekomme ich stabile Spannung auf der CPU dank 2 x EPS 12 Volt.  Mal sehen ob das auswirkungen haben wird, beim OCen.


Hab ne andere Sache mal getestet, mit dem 21 Multi (21x191) braucht die CPU am wenigsten Spannung, eben nur 1,76 Volt für die 4 GHz. Bei 20 x 200 sind es schon 1,87 Volt.


----------



## xTc (19. August 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Hab ne andere Sache mal getestet, mit dem 21 Multi (21x191) braucht die CPU am wenigsten Spannung, eben nur 1,76 Volt für die 4 GHz. Bei 20 x 200 sind es schon 1,87 Volt.



Du meinst wohl 1,*1*87 und 1,*1*76 oder? Sonst wäre der vCore ja leicht hoch.


----------



## McZonk (19. August 2009)

@xTc: kannst du mal bitte checken ob das Classified mit dem 2000er Tridents zurechtkommt?

@Atanas: Ja, weniger VTT ist gerade bei meiner neuen CPU um Welten besser. Könntest du mal die max. Blck unter Luft testen? Ich vermute auch stark, dass du hier "nur" Richtung 230 MHz kommst. 

Das Rampage 2 war im Umgang mit > 215MHz wirklich besser. Leider nur diese unverschiebbare Wall bei 222. Da gewinnt das Classified klar, wenn man es mal kalt macht.


----------



## Dr.House (19. August 2009)

@ xTc 

upps, vertippt. Meinte 1,*1*76 Volt natürlich.

@ Chris

Unter Luft werd ich erst die Tage testen können, da das Setup aufgebaut ist und ich nur noch auf Dice warte.

Komisch ist nur mein DFI T3eH8 hatte auch bei BCLK 222 die Wall.
Ich hoffe nur dass das Classified auch mit DDR 2000 @ 1,3 Volt VTT klarkommt, ansonsten geht nicht so n hoher BCLK mehr....


Werd erstmal 2D benchen und dann 3D ...

220 sind beim Classified kein Thema unter Luft.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> @xTc: kannst du mal bitte checken ob das Classified mit dem 2000er Tridents zurechtkommt?




Da das Classified auch beim http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...speicherkits-fuer-intels-core-i7-im-test.html zum einsatz kam, gehe ich mal davon aus


----------



## xTc (19. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> McZonk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @xTc: kannst du mal bitte checken ob das Classified mit dem 2000er Tridents zurechtkommt?
> ...



Richtig. Meine Ergebnisse mit den Trident findest du in dem Test. 

Gruß


----------



## McZonk (19. August 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> 220 sind beim Classified kein Thema unter Luft.


Das ist klar, aber imho musst du da schon ne Weile rumtesten, bis man das endlich mal Primestable hat (was mir noch nicht gelungen ist(!)). Beim R2E war das wirklich einfacher. 

Nunja, man sucht ja nach neuen Herausforderungen, oder? Mir geht der 3849B772 richtig auf die Nüsse. Das Teil scheint nur unter Kälte was zu taugen und brauch für die 4GHz über 1,21 Volt. Mal den alten 3846B077 die Tage antesten.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Da das Classified auch beim http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...speicherkits-fuer-intels-core-i7-im-test.html zum einsatz kam, gehe ich mal davon aus


Hatte im Kopf dass das LE zum Einsatz kam  Dankeschön.


----------



## Dr.House (19. August 2009)

@ Chris

Bei mir gehen die die 220 mit default Spannungen und sogar mit viel VTT, ging aber auch beim DFI.

Wie sieht es aus mit dem UNcore bei dir ?
Kälte ist immer gut, aber über 220 (4,6 GHz) unter Luft kriegst du eh nicht stabil, alles andere unter Dice. 

Es ist irgendwie alles CPU abhängig. Hab meine auch die Tage geschliffen für besseren Kontakt.


----------



## xTc (19. August 2009)

Ich teste das nachher mal mit der VTT-Voltage. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, wo das Limit meiner CPU liegt.

Musstest du für die 246MHz den PCIe-Takt anheben? Wenn ja, auf wie viel MHz?


Gruß


----------



## McZonk (20. August 2009)

Mein alter 3846B077 hat grad ordentlich Breitseite gegeben. Der läuft problemlos über 234 MHz unter Luft  Brauch aber mehr VTT als der 3849. Man geht das Teil ab. Vllt geht ja noch ein wenig mit mehr Tuning. Muss ich dann mal testen.


----------



## Dr.House (21. August 2009)

@ xTc

für die BCLK 246 hab ich den PCI-E Takt auf 115 gehabt, war keine Not, nur pauschal da es meißtens hilft weiter zu kommen. Hab nie mit mehr oder weniger getestet.

@ McZonk

werd heute noch meine CPU auf BCLK unter Luft testen...


Grüße House


P.S. hab gerade nen Schnelltest gemacht und konnte 238 erreichen bei 1,325 Volt VTT und 115 PCI-E  ,rest war auf Standard.


----------



## Dr.House (21. August 2009)

Hab gerade mal die Spannungen nachgemessen !  Das Board overvoltet aber gewaltig. Fast bei allen Spannungen.


VDimm (1,65 Volt Bios) *//* gemessen 1,718 Volt  
VCore (1,1825 Volt Bios) *//* CPU-Z (1,176 Volt) *//* gemessen 1,208 Volt.


der Rest ist auch net besser...

Dann muss ich alles runterschrauben.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

Ui, das ist Heftig.
Gerade beim RAM finde ich das was gefährlich, gerade wenn man die VTT auf Standard lässt...


----------



## der8auer (21. August 2009)

Das Overvolting kann ich nur bestätigen. Mein Board gibt bei 1,43VTT (im BIOS eingestellt) 1,56VTT aus. RAM, bei 1,65V eingestellt, 1,68V

RAM ist eigentlich recht wurst. Hatte auch schon 1,8V eingestellt und mein 975 lebt immer noch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das Overvolting kann ich nur bestätigen. Mein Board gibt bei 1,43VTT (im BIOS eingestellt) 1,56VTT aus. RAM, bei 1,65V eingestellt, 1,68V
> 
> RAM ist eigentlich recht wurst. Hatte auch schon 1,8V eingestellt und mein 975 lebt immer noch




Es geht ja auch darum das die Differenz zwischen VTT und DRam Spannung nicht dauerhaft 0,5V überschreiten sollte 

Die Ominösen 1,65V haben damit nicht viel zu tun ...


----------



## Dr.House (21. August 2009)

Ja aber das kann doch nicht sein !  Ist zuviel bei mir, vor allem beim Ram.

Dachte max 0,03 Volt mehr, aber bei mir sind es 0,08 Volt zuviel drauf. Hab jetzt 1,58 Volt VDimm eingestellt.

VCore passt wie beim DFI ~ 1,2 Volt für die 4 GHz.


Denke unter Kälte ist für die Dauer einer Session auch mehr Saft in.Ordnung.


----------



## xTc (22. August 2009)

Hab die Spannungen bei meinem Classified mal gemessen und muss sagen, die sind bist auf die VTT-Voltage fast identisch mit dem, was ich im Bios eingestellt habe. Einzig die VTT-Voltage weicht um 0,07V nach unten ab.

Gruß


----------



## xTc (25. August 2009)

Im Forum von EVGA sind neue Bios-Versionen für das Classified erschienen:



> *E760:* EVGA X58 Classified (E760/E761) - S614 Beta BIOS Released
> 
> *E759:* EVGA X58 Classified (E759) - S21X Beta BIOS Released




Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. August 2009)

Gibts ein changelog?


----------



## xTc (25. August 2009)

Gibt es, auch wenn er klein ist. 
*
EVGA X58 Classified (E759):*

S21X Updates:

    * Smartfan is listed by temp they are adjusted to
    * PXE fix with RAID enabled
    * Improves bootup BCLK
    * Improves 24GB support 


*EVGA X58 Classified (E760/E761):*

S614 Updates:

    * Smartfan is listed by temp they are adjusted to
    * PXE fix with RAID enabled
    * Improves bootup BCLK
    * Improves 24GB support


----------



## RomeoJ (25. August 2009)

Hey xTc,

mein neuer Ram kommt morgen. ich habe mir die neuen Domi`s GT 1866 CL7 mit Elpida Hypes (CMG6GX3M3A1866C7) gekauft.

...was meinst, laufen die gut..?? ich habe bis jetzt nur pos. gehört, weil die alten GT´s mit den alten Hyper´s waren ja mal ein Flopp...

grtz


----------



## xTc (25. August 2009)

Freut mich für dich, das dein Speicher morgen kommt.

Mit viel Glück, packen die Riegel DDR3-2000 mit CL7-8-7-21.  Im schlimmsten Fall sind es nur CL8-8-8-24. 

Das Kit sollte aber genug Potenzial haben, werde demnächst mal die "neuen" 2000er CL8 antesten.

Mache gleich mal ein Bios-Update bei meinem CF.  Mal schaun, ob das neue Bios was bringt. 


Gruß


----------



## RomeoJ (25. August 2009)

Jau das reicht mir...wenn die 2000 mit CL7 laufen... ;...

Ich brauchte eben dringend hohen Speicher, und da waren die eben das beste P/L...

..Meine Blade`s sind ja immer noch in der RMA...


Hmm..ich glaueb ich habe das aktuellste BIOS auf dem 760`iger...meins ist vom Juni 2009...


----------



## xTc (25. August 2009)

Das neue Bios für das E759 ist doof. Ich kann nicht mehr als 207MHz BLCK fahren. 

Werd das alte wieder aufspielen. Überigens habe ich noch einen netten Link mit einem Changelog für die unterschiedlichen Bios-Versionen gefunden. Vielleicht kann Roman den Link ja mit in den Startpost einbauen:

 BIOS Changelog for X58 Classified Limited Edition (E759)


----------



## RomeoJ (28. August 2009)

solele @xTc...

...mein neues Spielzeug ist heute angekommen... ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...coole Teile..

Momentan laufen die 1020 mit 7-8-7-20 bei 1.67v..

..ich bin noch am ausloten...mit dem Xeon...


----------



## xTc (30. August 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ...coole Teile..
> 
> Momentan laufen die 1020 mit 7-8-7-20 bei 1.67v..
> 
> ..ich bin noch am ausloten...mit dem Xeon...




Freut mich für dich, das dein Kit so gut geht.  Sind die DDR3-2000 CL7-8-7-20 1T den bei 1,65V möglich?

Bin mal gespannt wie die "neuen" 2000er CL8 gehen. Hoffe die treffen in den kommenden Tage ein.


Gruß


----------



## McZonk (30. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie die "neuen" 2000er CL8 gehen. Hoffe die treffen in den kommenden Tage ein.


Zumindest werden sie länger als die kaputten Alten halten. Sei froh dass du sie los bist.


----------



## xTc (31. August 2009)

Und es gibt ein weiteres Bios-Update für das EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified.

*Version S222 Beta für das Classified E759 bringt folgende Änderungen mit sich:*


> - Updates smart fan function between low and high threshold
> - Increase high temp threshold lower limit for smartfan
> - Improves bootup BCLOCK
> - Turbo mode bug fixed
> ...



Das Bios-Update könnt Ihr hier als bootbares ISO-Image laden: KLICK


*Version S618 Beta für das Classified 760 / 761 / E769 bringt folgende Änderungen mit sich:*


> - Updates smart fan function between low and high threshold
> - Updates smart fan function between low and high threshold
> - Increase high temp threshold lower limit for smartfan
> - Improves bootup BCLCK
> ...



Das Bios-Update könnt Ihr hier als bootbares ISO-Image laden: KLICK




Gruß


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2009)

Ähm WTF???

hwbot.org - k|ngp|n's 3DMark Vantage - Performance score

EVGA Classified und 4x GTX285 Quad SLI o.0


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. August 2009)

Wtf?? Ich hoffe er sagt uns wie das geht^^


----------



## xTc (31. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ähm WTF???
> 
> hwbot.org - k|ngp|n's 3DMark Vantage - Performance score
> 
> EVGA Classified und 4x GTX285 Quad SLI o.0



Hammer - Was bloß das Classified E762 ist? Vielleicht eins mit zwei NF200?

Bei der Karte bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich habe aber schonmal was von einer EVGA GeForce "GTX 295" gesehen, die aus zwei 1GB GeForce GTX 285 bestand.....

Mal googlen.


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2009)

Die SLI Brücke Zeigt eigentlich schon, dass es keine Spontan-aktion ist. Das wird EVGA schon länger geplant haben. Hoffentlich gibts das auch bald für normal-sterbliche


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2009)

Erfordert jedenfalls ein anderes Boardlayout. Die PCIe-X16-Slots sind hier alle für Doublekarten ausgelegt. Bei unseren Brettern nicht - heißt dann wohl nen neues Board zur vierten GTX 260, Roman


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2009)

Naja wenns vom Treiber her geht ists egal. Dann muss eben auf eine Karte ein single WaKüler drauf.


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2009)

Für subZero wirds dann aber trotzdem schwierig, behaupte ich mal. Aber auch schon Luft/Wassergekühlt sollte das fetzen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ähm WTF???
> 
> hwbot.org - k|ngp|n's 3DMark Vantage - Performance score
> 
> EVGA Classified und 4x GTX285 Quad SLI o.0






*Kinn-lade runter fall*

Ich auch will!



@ Neues Beta Bios

Hat das schon wer getestet!?


----------



## xTc (31. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @ Neues Beta Bios
> 
> Hat das schon wer getestet!?



Ich teste es nachher mal. Zum Glück habe ich einige der älteren Bios-Versionen noch auf CDs. So kann ich immer wieder das alte flashen, falls das neue nix taugt. So wie die letzte Beta.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich teste es nachher mal. Zum Glück habe ich einige der älteren Bios-Versionen noch auf CDs. So kann ich immer wieder das alte flashen, falls das neue nix taugt. So wie die letzte Beta.



genau deswegen frag ich ja 
keine lust auf solche Spielchen, gerade rennt die Kiste wieder mit neuem Speicher und nem neuen D0 stepping


----------



## bigkahoona (31. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wollte mich (oder besser mein sys) mal eben kurz vorstellen:
Windows 7 Professional x64
EVGA classified 760 + MIPS
i7 920 D0 mit cuplex xt
Mushkin ddr3 2000mhz 8-8-7-24-1t
Enermax Galaxy 1000W

Kleine Geschichte zum Netzteil: Nachdem ich am Samstag meine neuen Komponenten zusammengebaut hatte fiel sofort auf das mein PSU anfing zu fiepen, also heute mit enermax telefoniert, die 12v Schiene war überlastet mit nem i7... nun läufts aber mit einem kleinen Trick: 1x 8pin cpu, 1x 4pin cpu und ein modulars kabel mit 12v 4pin, welches bei manchen tyan-boards für den ram benötigt wird, und viola, kein fiepen mehr, alles besstens... vielleicht hilft das jemandem hier.

So nun eine Frage: warum habt ihr alle so eine große Spannungsabweichung bios->vcore??? 1,33125 bios und reele 1,258 unter last, schon etwas heftig oder?!?

UND: hat evtl einer den gleichen RAM wie ich und kann mir mehr über die timings sagen als 8-8-7-24 1T?

MfG


----------



## xTc (1. September 2009)

Woooohoooo, kauft euch nen Classified, damit habt ihr echt immer Action in der Bude. 

Hab das neue Bios mal angetestet und muss sagen, es ist auch wie das S21X nicht optimal.  Das S21X hat bei mir für große Probleme beim BLCK gesorgt, das neue S222 macht Probleme mit dem Speichertakt.

Die Blades wollten nicht mehr richtig laufen, ich dachte schon die wären nun auch tot. Altes Bios (S21T) wieder drauf und alles rennt wieder richtig.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. September 2009)

Hmm, da warte ich lieber auf ein richtiges bios release ^^


----------



## xTc (1. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hmm, da warte ich lieber auf ein richtiges bios release ^^



Ich habe jetzt noch etwas mit dem alten Bios rumgespielt, aber es will einfach nicht laufen.

Die DDR3-1600 CL6 sind mit dem neuen Beta-Bios einfach nicht möglich. Selbst mit etwas Spannung schmiert mir alles weg. Mit weniger Spannung, als mit dem älteren Bios ausgetestet, klappt auch nicht. Da stürzt das System beim booten schon ab.

Eigentlich schade, die letzten beiden Beta-Versionen haben bei mir nur teilweise funktioniret. Eine Kombination aus beiden wäre ideal.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage, hab jetzt ein Corsaire 850HX neu 
Hab mal gelesen, ich glaub sogar hier irgendwo, das es ein P8 kabel gibt das man einfach in einen Anschluss für die GraKas anstöpseln kann.
Damit man halt beide P8 stecker aufs MB stecken kann.

Gibts sowas?
Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich es her  ?


//edit
ich hab einen allgemeinen adapter gefunden 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...CIe-zu-8-Pin-ATX12V-Adapter-Kabel::12345.html


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. September 2009)

Ich würde gern mal eine Frage in die Runde schmeißen ,

wozu dient genau die MCH Strap Einstellung über der Uncore Freq. ?

Rechts im Hilfe Kasten steht das es bei OC helfen kann , aber in fern helfen und welche Einstellung sollte man dort vornehmen ?

Passend zum Ram Takt ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## McZonk (5. September 2009)

Kleine Informationstabelle in Sachen VTT-Spannung. Hier ist etwas Vorsicht geboten, da das 760er derbst overvoltet:

*Full-LOAD Classified E760 (prime95):*



Bios-Wert|Sollwert|
*gemessener Wert*
|Eleet-Monitoring
+0mV|1,200 V|
*1,257 V*
|1,26 V
+100mV
|
1,300 V
|
*1,363 V*
|
1,39 V
+150mV
|
1,350 V
|
*1,411 V*
|
1,46 V
+200mV
|
1,400 V
|
*1,463 V*
|
1,52 V
+250mV
|
1,450 V
|
*1,516 V*
|
1,59 V
Jetzt kann sich jeder mal Gedanken machen, wie viel er wirklich geben will.
*Meine *Empfehlungen für _Lukü max. 1,4 V [~+150mV]_ und _Wakü max. 1,45 V [~+200mV]._


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2009)

Deine Empfehlung ist für 24/7 jedenfalls nicht verkehrt 

VTT (Uncore Spannung) braucht man eben nur für einen hohen Uncore Takt. für 24/7 OCer eher nebensache. Würde ich persönlich nicht über 4000MHz gehen. 

Ich hatte gestern mal zum Spaß +350mV was einen Uncore von 4700MHz ermöglicht hat. Kurzzeitig und unter Wasser kein Problem.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. September 2009)

Das ist House ja schon aufgefallen, das scheint ja nicht nur bei der VTT so zu sein


----------



## RomeoJ (5. September 2009)

Das ja richtig heftig, das der so overvolted...@*McZonk.*..ist das beim 759`er auch so..?? ..weisst du das..??


----------



## Dr.House (5. September 2009)

Laut Roman ist das Overvolten bei dem 759 minimal und anscheinend nicht so stark wie beim 760 . 

Das Board mag eh nicht so hohe VTT Spannungen. +100 mV reichen bei mir für max BCLK von 246. Reel liegen aber ca. 1,36 Volt an.

Besonders beim Speicher gibt das 760 sehr viel mehr. 1,58 Volt im Bios sind reel 1,65 Volt.  Ganze 0,07 Volt zuviel.

Bei der VCore sind es "nur" 0,02 Volt zuviel.

@ Bios Update -->  was soll das bringen ?  Vor allem Beta ?

Solange ich zufrieden bin, gibt es keinen Grund Bios Update zu machen.

Never touch a runnings System !!!   Die 247 BCLK  reichen mir allemal.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. September 2009)

uhi...das mal echt interressant....dann mal richtig Vorsichtig OC`en...nunja, mir reichen 21x215 für den 24/7.. ;


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2009)

Ich ändere mein BIOS ebenfalls nicht. Habe keine Probleme.

@ House: VTT hat auf den MaxTakt fast keinen Einfluss. Ist nur interessant wenn du den Uncore über 4ghz pushen willst.


----------



## xTc (5. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich ändere mein BIOS ebenfalls nicht. Habe keine Probleme.



Die Betas für das E759 waren auch alle schlechter als die letzte Final. Zumindest lief das System bei mir nach dem Update immer schlechter als vorher.


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (5. September 2009)

Bei mir aber wohl für den Max Takt wichtig, da mit mehr als 1,35 Volt VTT  nur BCLK 222 möglich sind. Erst bei 1,3 Volt komm ich auf die magischen 246    Damit geht auch der Max Takt beim UNCORE von 4150 (macht leider dicht)

Bei ner CPU mit freiem Multi ist das nur für den UNCore Takt wichtig, das stimmt.


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2009)

Argh stimmt, habe bei meiner Aussage nur an meinen 975 gedacht *gg*


----------



## Dr.House (5. September 2009)

Bei mir lohnt sich momentan ein i975 eh nicht (auch wenn ich das Geld für hätte), da ich hier sehr schlecht an LN2 komme. Mit Dice komm ich auch nicht weiter als mit meinem i920. 

Hab AndR_ mal angeschrieben ob der mal wieder Lust auf ne LN2 Session hat (warte auf Antwort).  

Bei der letzten Session mit ihm aufm DFI  T3eH8 mit der selben CPU hatten wir festgestellt (auch bei seinem W3540) dass beide bei -70°C am besten liefen.


----------



## RomeoJ (6. September 2009)

Hey,

mal eine Fach frage, und zwar hat man beim CF 760`iger beim SLI die vollen 2x 16x Lanes...???

Ich bin gerade ein bissel verunsichert...ich will nächste Woche mein Quad-SLI (2xGTX295) voll ausnutzen. Und möchte nicht durch die Lanes eingeschränkt sein.


Hat einer SLI und kann das irgentwie erklären...???


Danke...


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2009)

Huhu 

Bei 2x SLI hast du die vollen 16 Lanes. Nur bei Tri-SLI nicht.


----------



## RomeoJ (6. September 2009)

ohkai...suppie...nochmla Glück gehabt.....danke dir..

..kann man das dann irgentwie auslesen..???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. September 2009)

Ja, GPUZ zeigt dir beim "Bus Interface" an wie viele lanes gerade der Karte zugewiesen sind


----------



## RomeoJ (6. September 2009)

cool....danke Euch, dann bin ich mal gespannt... ;


----------



## Dr.House (6. September 2009)

Beim normalen SLI mit 2 Karten sind im Slot 1 und 3  volle 16 Lanes. Bei 3 Karten 16,8,8 oder so.   

SLI macht echt Spaß aufm Board mit nem i7 


Edit: war zu langsam.


----------



## xTc (9. September 2009)

Ich musste mit Entsetzten lesen, das EVGA Leuten, die ein defektes E759 einschicken, ein E760 zurück schickt. 

Da das E759 nicht mehr hergestellt wird, begründet EVGA es damit, das E760 sei ja schneller. Ich find das ne Frechheit. Hoffen wir, das unsere E759 keinen Defekt erleiden......


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich musste mit Entsetzten lesen, das EVGA Leuten, die ein defektes E759 einschicken, ein E760 zurück schickt.
> 
> Da das E759 nicht mehr hergestellt wird, begründet EVGA es damit, das E760 sei ja schneller. Ich find das ne Frechheit. Hoffen wir, das unsere E759 keinen Defekt erleiden......
> 
> ...



Das ist ja eine Bodenlose Frechheit 
Sowas hätte ich von EVGA nicht erwartet, echt...


----------



## Dr.House (9. September 2009)

Echt unverschämt.  Dann müssen die zumindest den Preisunterschied erstatten.


----------



## xTc (9. September 2009)

Naja, ich habe ein E759 gekauft, also will ich das auch wieder haben. Hätte ich ein E760 haben wollen, hätte ich es mir gekauft.

Selbst einen Ausgleich finde ich nicht passend. Wenn sollte EVGA aus Kulanz die E759er gegen das E762 tauschen. Da legt EVGA zwar was drauf, allerdings besser, als dem Kunden unter welchen Umständen auch immer ein "schlechteres" Board zu geben.

Ist das selbe mit Autos. Dein Porsche mit 3,8L Motor ist defekt und man bietet dir einen mit 3,6L und einigen PS weniger an. Das ist auch keine Alternative. Es liegt dann halt am Hersteller für genügen Ersatz zu sorgen, im zweifelsfall besseren. Schlechterer Ersatz trotz finanziellem Ausgleich ist, zumindest für mich, nicht akzeptabel.


Gruß


----------



## MaeXxXchen (9. September 2009)

schon s****, aber was sollen die machen?
war das nicht ne limited edition??
also nen bonus sollte schon drin sein!


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott wie schlecht ist das denn? Selbst von der limitierten ASUS Mars gibt es genug Reservekarten falls eine kaputt geht. Echt total daneben!


----------



## RomeoJ (9. September 2009)

xTc....das ja mal der hammer für alle 759`er. 

Gegenfrage, die man mal Evga stellen könnte, und zwar für die Leute die ein tri-sli haben und deshalb ein Board mit nf200 benötigen um die volle Leistung zu haben. Was bekommen denn solche Leute..???

Da ist das gar nicht so abwägig mit dem 762`er....ansonsten hast ja keine adäquate Ersatzgestellung...schon sehr suspekt..


----------



## xTc (9. September 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> xTc....das ja mal der hammer für alle 759`er.
> 
> Gegenfrage, die man mal Evga stellen könnte, und zwar für die Leute die ein tri-sli haben und deshalb ein Board mit nf200 benötigen um die volle Leistung zu haben. Was bekommen denn solche Leute..???
> 
> Da ist das gar nicht so abwägig mit dem 762`er....ansonsten hast ja keine adäquate Ersatzgestellung...schon sehr suspekt..



So wie ich das verstanden habe, betrifft das aktuell nur die Leute in Europa. In den USA soll es angeblich im Austausch ein E759 geben. Selbst das finde ich schon ne Frechheit.

Naja, ob 3-Way oder nicht, wenn sich da nichts ändern und noch öfter darüber berichtet wird, bekommst du wohl dann ein E760. Sollte mein E759 mal defekt sein und die wollen mir ein E760 andrehen, werde ich aber aufmüpfig. Wenn das Board eingeschickt wird, liegt ein Zettel mit drinne: "Der Austausch gegen ein Classified (E760) ist nicht akzeptabel und kommt nicht in Frage! Entweder wieder ein E759 oder eine bessere/vollkommen gleichwertige Alternative."

Hätte ich ein Board ohne NF200 haben wollen, hätte ich mir das gekauft....


----------



## RomeoJ (9. September 2009)

Da muss ich dir ohne weiteren Kommentar recht geben. Das echt ein Unding, das den Leute auf dem Festland über dem grossen Teich solche eine Variante zum Austausch gegeben ist und uns nicht..bzw. den 759`- Usern.

Was kann man machen, hmmm....


----------



## xTc (10. September 2009)

Ich meine, klar, das E759 war und ist immer noch limitiert. Das die Anzahl der Austausch-Exemplare mal gleich Null ist, kann man sich ja denken.

Es geht mal wieder um die Art und Weise, wie soetwas abläuft. Warum sagt EVGA dann nicht, "Hey Kunde, das Board können wir dir nicht gegen das gleiche tauschen. Wir können die aber folgende alternativen anbieten...." Klar ist es ärgerlich, aber einfach tauschen ohne Rücksprache mit dem Kunden ist nicht fein. Gehört sich auch nicht.

Möglichkeiten wären z.B.

- E759 gegen E760 tauschen und den Betrag zum Kaufpreis erstatten
- E759 gegen E760 und z.B. ein EVBot tauschen
- Kulanz zeigen und die E759 gegen E762 austauschen


Gruß


----------



## MaeXxXchen (10. September 2009)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht!
man sollte bei sowas als kunde hinterher nicht schlechter gestellt sein, als man vorher war!
wenn sie etwas gleichwertiges nicht mehr liefern können, dann muss eben was besseres her oder nen Bonus!
zwischen europäern und amerikanern zu unterscheiden ist in jedem fall eine frechheit!
entweder es war limitiert und austauschexemplare gibt es nicht mehr oder nicht!
einzelne zu bevorzugen ist da nicht korrekt!


----------



## McZonk (11. September 2009)

2000er Gskill Trident sind out... Corsairs TR3X6G1600C7 sind in :

Auf Anhieb DDR3-2000 CL8-9-8-24-1T bei 1.65 Volt und so nen Kit kostet im Handel 128 Eur. Mal noch etwas feintunen die Tage. Das Board rockt beim Dimm-OC.


----------



## xTc (12. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> 2000er Gskill Trident sind out... Corsairs TR3X6G1600C7 sind in :
> 
> Auf Anhieb DDR3-2000 CL8-9-8-24-1T bei 1.65 Volt und so nen Kit kostet im Handel 128 Eur. Mal noch etwas feintunen die Tage. Das Board rockt beim Dimm-OC.




Sind wohl die selben Chips drauf: Elpida BBSE. Schöne Ergebnisse. Sind die DDR3-2133 mit den selben Latenzzeiten möglich? 



Gruß


----------



## McZonk (12. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Sind wohl die selben Chips drauf: Elpida BBSE. Schöne Ergebnisse. Sind die DDR3-2133 mit den selben Latenzzeiten möglich?



Laut Bluebird sinds die Elpidas, ja.
Die 2133 werde ich erst mit mehr Kühlung testen. Atm kühle ich nur mit dem NH12-P SE2 mit Luft, da trau ich mich gerade nicht so richtig aufs (VTT-)Gas zu treten


----------



## Dr.House (12. September 2009)

Die könnt ich mir auch genauer angucken. Warum bloß die häßlichen Heatspreader ?   Können die nicht lieber die Domis mit BBSE ausstatten.

Ansonsten gehen die echt nicht schlecht .


----------



## rehlein-2003 (13. September 2009)

Hallo Community

ich habe hier zum testen ein Classified 760 Mainboard mit eine Core i7 965. Ich kann es noch bis Monatg Abend zum testen behalten. Jetzt überlege ich ob es sinnvoll ist diese Board zu behalten, oder mir doch eine Asus P6T6 WS Revolution zu kaufen da dieses ja ein NF200 besitzt. Jetzt überlege ich schon 2 Wochen hin und her ob man den Leistungsunterschied zwischen Non NF200 und einem Board mit NF200 so deutlich merkt, zumal ich persönlich denke dann auf der sicheren Seite bin wenn ich ein NF200 Board mein eigen nennen kann. 
Wie sieht ihr das ??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. September 2009)

NF200 macht nur Sinn, wenn du mit mehr als 2 Karten SLI oder CF nutzt.
Benutzt du 3 oder 4 Karten?


----------



## rehlein-2003 (13. September 2009)

Hallo

zur Zeit besitze ich nur eine 285. Habe mir das Classified nur der optik zugelegt, weil es einfach nur geil in meinem Case aussieht, hatte vorher ein Asus Rampage was nur Probleme verursacht hat. Klar will ich irgendwann aufrüsten, vielleicht noch eine 285 oder 295, und da dachte ich das es was mit den NF200 bringt, zumal man ja nie weiß was da die nächste Zeit an neuen Karten kommt!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. September 2009)

Naja, aber 2 Grafikkarten bekommen auch ohne NF200 die vollen 16 lanes.
selbst 2 GTX 285 laufen dadurch ohne Einschränkung.
Erst bei 3 Karten lohnt sich ein NF200 Zusatzchip.


----------



## rehlein-2003 (13. September 2009)

Und was ist wenn ich zwei 295 Karten benutzen möchte, sorry für diese Fragen aber ich bin absolut verunsichert weil ich keine in meinem Freundeskreis habe der mir helfen kann


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. September 2009)

2x GTX 295 sind zwar 4 GPUs, aber immer noch 2 Karten 
Das ist also kein Problem.

Das Classified 760 bietet für 2 Karten die vollen 16 lanes !
(Bei 3 sind es dann 16|8|8)


----------



## last laugh (17. September 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mir diesen Thread jetzt ziemlich genau durchgelesen. 
Jetzt bräuchte ich bitte einen Rat zu dem Classified. Ich weiß das sicher viele sagen werden, wieso ich so ein Experten Board brauche als Amateur.
Wenn Ihr nicht auf das Geld achten müsstet, würdet Ihr es als OC-Anfänger kaufen. Gibt es wirkliche Nachteile im Gegensatz zu anderen X-58 Platinen. Wie gesagt ausser den Preis. Den sehe ich nicht als Nachteil.
Ich habe nicht vor ohne Ende zu Benchen. Ich weiß ja das eigentlich fasst alle X58 Boards um die 4 Ghz problemlos schaffen. Mir geht es nur darum das das Evga noch andere Vorzüge wie Verarbeitung und Ausstattung hat. 
Ich müsste außerdem lügen, wenn es mir nicht auch darum geht etwas besonderes zu haben, das nicht jeder hat. Wenn man nicht unbedingt auf das Geld achten muss sollte es doch eigentlich keinen Grund geben sich das EVGA Classified nicht zu kaufen? Oder ist es wirklich so schwer kontrollierbar für einen Amateur.

Zu den Problemen:
Ist das Board relativ unstabil? Ich habe hier von RAM und Netzteil Problemen gelesen. Tauchen die Probleme nur beim extremen benchen auf?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2009)

last laugh schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir diesen Thread jetzt ziemlich genau durchgelesen.
> Jetzt bräuchte ich bitte einen Rat zu dem Classified. Ich weiß das sicher viele sagen werden, wieso ich so ein Experten Board brauche als Amateur.
> ...




Als Anfänger würde ich dir auf keinen Fall das Classified empfehlen, weil diese Zicke von Board echt schwer zu handeln ist.
Die Ram Probleme kann es bei jedem Board geben, aber die Netzteil Probleme gibt es nur bei der limitierten Auflage mit dem NF200 Zusatzchip.

Wenn geld keine Rolle spielt und du "normal" übertakten willst, dann nim am  besten das ASUS Rampage II Extrem, damit ist übertakten echt kinderleicht, und irgendwo ist das Board auch schon bisl was besonderes!


----------



## McZonk (17. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Als Anfänger würde ich dir auf keinen Fall das Classified empfehlen, weil diese Zicke von Board echt schwer zu handeln ist.


Würde ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## last laugh (17. September 2009)

Meinst Du schwer im Handeln wenn es ans übertakten geht, oder im allgemeinen? Wie gesagt im Bereich von 4GHz würde mir reichen. Das ganz komplizierte wie VTT Spannung, QPI- und Uncore Spannung braucht man ja dann eh nicht. Ausser noch den RAM auch ein bissel zu  übertakten.

Schade hatte mich schon so sehr auf das Board gefreut. 

Kann es sein das das MSI Eclipse Plus auch so ein ähnliches OC Panel wie Evga das ECP hat?


@McZonk
woher aus'm Schwab'nländle kommscht, wenn i fragen dorf?


----------



## McZonk (17. September 2009)

Raum Tübingen 

Sagen wir so: Beim Classified musst du dich für jeden OC-Versuch tief in die Materie einlesen, da hier eine gute Abstimmung zwischen VTT/VDimm/VIOH und VCore gefunden werden muss. Das R2E ist etwas anfängerfreundlicher und erlaubt ebenfalls OC bis in sehr hohe Regionen. Egtl rentiert sich das Classified nur wenn du Extremübertaktest, oder wirklich ein Power-User bist.

Ich würde dir (und hatte beide Boards lange Zeit hier) zum R2E raten.


----------



## last laugh (17. September 2009)

@McZonk grüße aus Ulm

ich schätze Deinen wirklich Rat sehr, weil ich Deine Beiträge ein bisschen verfolgt habe und sehe das Du schon nicht ohne Grund das von Dir gibst.

Ich werde es mir sehr nun sehr genau überlegen. Ich werde ausserdem mal wirklich ausführlich das Thema OC nachlesen, danach entscheide ich endgültig. Wenn ich danach immer noch nichts checke werde ich sicherlich das Asus nehmen. Ist ja auch ein sehr hochwertiges Board, wobei ich allerdings auch zum MSI Eclipse Sli Plus neige.

Falls nicht, hoffe ich -auch wenn ich nicht deinen Rat befolgen werden sollte-,
auf ein bisschen Hilfestellung am Anfang. Wie gesagt das muss ich mir jetzt wirklich genauestens überlegen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2009)

Neues Bios für das 760:
S61A

Changelog:



> The following has been updated in S61A:
> 
> * Improves Bootup BClock
> * Adds B2B CAS Delay


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. September 2009)

Hab das Bios heute mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft 
Es hält was es verspricht!
Mit dem kann ich mit 225MHz BCLK booten statt 210MHz.

Ansonsten macht es keine Probleme, deswegen zu schlagen


----------



## Alriin (30. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> 2000er Gskill Trident sind out... Corsairs TR3X6G1600C7 sind in :
> 
> Auf Anhieb DDR3-2000 CL8-9-8-24-1T bei 1.65 Volt und so nen Kit kostet im Handel 128 Eur. Mal noch etwas feintunen die Tage. Das Board rockt beim Dimm-OC.



Hab mir die jetzt auch bestellt. *DU* bist schuld!


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

Da mein aktuelles Netzteil nur über einen P4-Anschluss verfügt, brauche ich ein neues Overclocking-Netzteil für das X58 Classified. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt das teuerste 1000Watt-NT sein, da ich ja das Hiper Type-R 580W auch noch habe und damit eine zweite Grafikkarte versorgen kann.

Danke, Michael


----------



## Dr.House (6. Oktober 2009)

*Corsair HX 1000* - es hat 2 x 8 Pin für CPU und ansonsten genug Anschlüße .
Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, dafür stimmt die Qualität .

Grüße House


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Da mein aktuelles Netzteil nur über einen P4-Anschluss verfügt, brauche ich ein neues Overclocking-Netzteil für das X58 Classified. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt das teuerste 1000Watt-NT sein, da ich ja das Hiper Type-R 580W auch noch habe und damit eine zweite Grafikkarte versorgen kann.
> 
> Danke, Michael




Was magste den ausgeben?
Das Corsaire 850HX hat traumhaftes P/L


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

Ui. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mich unter 100€ bewegen. Und insgesamt 1580 Watt werd ich ja in den nächsten Monaten hoffentlich nicht brauchen. Vor allem weil ich maximal 2 Grafikkarten (eine davon mit dem Hiper Type-R) benchen werde.


----------



## Dr.House (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab selber das HX 850 und bin mehr als zufrieden. 

Dachte du wolltest 3-4 Karten aufs Classified schnallen, Alriin ?

Unter 100 € , naja das HX 750 ist an der Grenze, ansonsten noch billiger ist das ältere HX 620.


Man kann nie genug Power haben. Hab gestern die 780 Watt gesehen beim 03er Vortesten mit 2 x 3870 X2 und i7 @ "nur" 4,5 GHz.


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

Neee, hab ich nie behauptet. True ist der Wahnsinnige!  Mein Classified hat zwar 4 PCIe-Steckplätze, aber die sind so eng beeinander, da kriegen die ja Platzangst.  Zwei Karten; hauptsächlich ältere wie die 7800GTX und sobald verfügbar die neuen High-End-Geräte... da allerdings eben die bessere Variante aus GT300 und HD5870X2. Wird aber erst zu Weihnachten soweit sein. Fürs erste hab ich den Kauf einer Radeon HD 5870 angedacht.

Übrigens: Board läuft auch mit einem P4-Stecker.
*Hiper Type-R 580 Watt*


----------



## Dr.House (6. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Board läuft auch mit einem P4-Stecker.




Klar, weiß ich doch, meins hat auch nur einen dran. Konnte mit 2 Steckern testen und die CPU Spannung ist Rock Stabil bei CPU-Z.  Mit nur einem schwankt die immer so hin und her.
Konnte aber keine Nachteile feststellen was OC angeht.

Ein neues kraftvolles NT fürs Baord und CPU sollte sein, damit alles stabil und ohne Probleme läuft.

Würde echt zum neuen HX 750 greifen, ist ein Traum.


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

Glaub ich dir gerne, House. Aber die Konfig, die gerade in meinem Wohnzimmer vor sich hinschnurrt, hat (Mainboard, CPU & Ram... also ohne den 3 Festplatten, Netzteil, Grafikkarten, etc.) 900€ gekostet. Die Single Stage war auch nicht gerade günstig und somit muss ich langsam anfangen zu sparen.


----------



## Dr.House (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab gerade meinen Ram etwas weiter getestet... 2133 sind locker 32M stabil.

Unter Wasser macht der Uncore-Takt etwas probleme. Es lagen 1,445 Volt VTT real an und beim Ram 1,76 Volt. Werte hab ich pauschal eingestellt, geht bestimmt auch mit weniger. 

8-9-8-*24*  lief auch. Muss eh noch alles optimieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1125 hab ich auch gesehen, nur Uncore über 4400 ist instabil ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Problem ist für 3D Benches passt der Teiler nur auf 960-980 . Nächster Schritt wäre 1200   und das muss ich erst unter Dice testen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Oktober 2009)

Wieder ein neues Bios für das 760

Changelog:


> S61B Updates:
> 
> * Restores Bootup Logo
> * Maximum Payload for PCIE
> * SMART Fan Temperatures from 0 to 100c



Download *iso


----------



## Alriin (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab noch gar nicht geschaut was ich für eins hab. Gibt es "schwarze Schaafe" unter den BIOS? Irgend eines das man tunlichst meiden sollte?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die betas, aber die werden wohl kaum drauf sein *gg*

Das S61A hab ich drauf, das ist bisher das beste 
Bei dem S61B sind ja nur Schönheitskorrekturen ...


----------



## bigkahoona (9. Oktober 2009)

Hay! Nur schönheitskorrekturen? Bei mir bootet der Rechner nach laden meines OC-profils gar nicht mehr mit dem neuen BIOS, bleibt bei C1 hängen... also S61A wieder drauf...

UPDATE:

Laut evga-Forum treten Fehler auf wenn ein OC-Profil geladen wird, man soll alle werte noch einmal von hand nachtragen... werds morgen mal probieren...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Oktober 2009)

Neues Bios für das 760



> S61D Updates:
> 
> * Increased Shadow Memory in DOS for PXE
> * Improved USB Support



link


----------



## Hollywood (1. November 2009)

Gibts das ECP nur im Evga Onlineshop? Wäre ganz praktisch das Ding da bei mir die Buttons auf dem Brett von ner Graka verdeckt sind... Oder hat vielleicht einer so ein Ding übrig? 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2009)

Ja oder gelegentlich bei Ebay oder in Foren. Ansonsten hast du kaum eine Chance.


----------



## Hollywood (8. November 2009)

Habe mir gestern Abend und heute Morgen den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen, auch noch google befragt. Nichts passendes gefunden. Hatte ein Problem mit dem ersten BIOS: Dort war keine Möglichkeit die Uncore Frequency einzustellen. Habe jetzt die aktuellste Bios Version für das 760 drauf und siehe da: Uncore Eintag ist da! Vielleicht hilft das ja jemandem.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Dr.House (9. November 2009)

Das  ist normal Hollywood. Ist die Unterstützung für die Xeons mitdabei bei den letzten Bios-Versionen. Am Anfang wurden sie nicht unterstützt, bzw. der Uncore Takt konnte man nicht verstellen.


Trotzdem ein klasse Board


----------



## Hollywood (9. November 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das  ist normal Hollywood. Ist die Unterstützung für die Xeons mitdabei bei den letzten Bios-Versionen. Am Anfang wurden sie nicht unterstützt, bzw. der Uncore Takt konnte man nicht verstellen.
> 
> 
> Trotzdem ein klasse Board



Ah okay! Das war mir nicht klar. Dachte, die Xeons wurden von Anfang an unterstützt. Naja, jetzt geht es ja. Komme jetzt trotzdem nicht viel weiter. Aber der8auer meinte, um weiterzukommen brauch ich niedrigere Temps. Bin echt sowas von gespannt.... Danke dir für die Aufklärung House! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Dr.House (10. November 2009)

Ab 4,5-4,6 GHz ist unter Luft/Wasser meist Schluss. Erst bei Sub 0 geht es richtig los, da die i7 sehr viel heizen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. November 2009)

Wieder mal ein neues Bios:

*.iso link



> S61H Updates:
> 
> * Adds support for 2TB Partitions (DATA)


----------



## Serialkiller (22. November 2009)

Hoi kann man auf dem 760 3way problemlos triple sli fahren oder hat man durch die fehlenden 16 lanes (8 lanes bei der zweiten und 8 bei der 3) zu große leistungs einbußen bzw könnte man das nicht durch eine pci -e takt anhebung kompensieren?

MFG


----------



## xTc (22. November 2009)

Serialkiller schrieb:


> Hoi kann man auf dem 760 3way problemlos triple sli fahren oder hat man durch die fehlenden 16 lanes (8 lanes bei der zweiten und 8 bei der 3) zu große leistungs einbußen bzw könnte man das nicht durch eine pci -e takt anhebung kompensieren?
> 
> MFG



3-Way-SLI ist problemlos möglich. Du verlierst durch die fehlenden Lanes nur minimal Leistung. In Spielen merkst du das eh nicht.

Das Anheben des PCIe-Taktes ist nicht zwingend nötigt, da du eigentlich genug Leistung hast. 


Gruß


----------



## xTc (26. November 2009)

Und wieder gibt es ein neues Bios für das E759 Classified:

EVGA X58 Classified (E759) - S22D BIOS Released

_*Channel-Log:*_



Added "Reserve RC for Bridge" - Enables resources for 5 VGA's.
Added High Precision Event Timer
Disables PS2 keyboard in device manager if no PS2 keyboard present


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2009)

Für das 760 übrigens auch wieder 

S61J



> S61J Updates:
> 
> * Added "Reserve RC for Bridge" - Enables resources for 5 VGA's
> * Added High Precision Event Timer
> * Disables PS2 keyboard in device manager if no PS2 keyboard present



*iso download


----------



## timbola (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auf meinem Classi den EK-Wakü drauf.
Da ich aber auch gerne mit DICE/LN2 benche, frage ich mich, ob das Wasser im Kühler nicht gefrieren wird? 
Wenn ja, ob Kühlerfrostschutz hilft?

MfG timbola


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2009)

Nein da passiert nichts. Ich habe den Koolance Komplettkühler auf meinem 759 und bei LN2/DICE ändert sich die Temperatur nur geringfügig nach unten.


----------



## timbola (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist sehr gut. 
Dank dir!

MfG timbola


----------



## xTc (12. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem, das er alte, vorher gespeicherte Profile mit dem aktuellen Bios nicht mehr richtig laden kann?

Wenn ich das "alte" vor dem Bios-Update gespeicherte Profil lade und dann neu boote, bleibt das System hängen. Trage ich alles per Hand ein und speicher das Profil neu, läuft alles wie geschmiert.


Gruß


----------



## Hollywood (12. Dezember 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem, das er alte, vorher gespeicherte Profile mit dem aktuellen Bios nicht mehr richtig laden kann?
> 
> Wenn ich das "alte" vor dem Bios-Update gespeicherte Profil lade und dann neu boote, bleibt das System hängen. Trage ich alles per Hand ein und speicher das Profil neu, läuft alles wie geschmiert.
> 
> ...



Hatte das Problem schon öfters mit anderen Boards.
Würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn es bei dem auch so ist.

Hollywood


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Dezember 2009)

..so , ist zwar kein 4-way-sli, denn ich habe kein passendes Case dafür, aber ich habe endlich wieder ein CF..mal gucken wie das 759`er abgeht...

Nach dem ganzen hin und her, wegen dem i9, vom Extreme zum RIIE, wiederum jetzt endlich das CF... 

Nun noch gescheite WaKü wieder drauf und gut ist..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Dezember 2009)

Endlich wieder auf der hellen seite der Macht   ^^


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Dezember 2009)

..auch geil..nur ist der EK-BLOCK überall nicht lieferbar...sehr komisch...hmm...dann müssen die mips`von mips.de kommen...

..oder welche sind noch zu empfehlen ??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Dezember 2009)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel 14278

Enjoy


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Dezember 2009)

Welche sind besser....

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel 14278

vs

Premium Watercooling Made In Germany

...???

..danke dir..


E://



> Der EK-FB EVGA X58 ist ein full board Kühler, der die Northbridge, Southbridge und die Mosfet des EVGA X58 3SLI Classified Mainboard kühlt.



...den nf200 kühlt er dann auch mit, oder ??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub das nimmt sich nicht viel.

Den EKWB finde ich persönlich besser, weil der Kühler alles abdeckt, also nur 2 Anschlüsse nötig sind und weil er einfach  aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Dezember 2009)

jepp..den hatte ich auf dem 760`iger schon... 

sieht aber gut aus bei dir...

dann wird der mal wieder gekauft ...danke dir, für den LINK..


----------



## timbola (5. Januar 2010)

Tach,

hat jemand von euch schon mal eine "7F" Meldung bekommen?

Ich habe heute meine Postville bekommen, hab Win7 installiert und war gerade am ATI-Treiber installieren, als der Bildschirm einfach aus ging. Anhand der G15 könnte ich aber sehen, dass Windows noch lief (die Uhr in dem Display lief weiter). 
Ich habe den Rechner daraufhin ausgemacht um neu zu starten, aber nix da! Das kleine Display auf dem EVGA zeigt mir "7F" an und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz...



Mein System:

I7 920 @ 4,2GHz
E760er Classified
6GB G.Skill Tridents 
4870x2 + 4870
Bequiet Dark Power 850W
ich denke das reicht an Daten, oder?


Habe schon die x2 aus dem ersten PCIe-Slot herausgenommen und da die 4870 reingesteckt -> gleiches Problem

Habe die 4870 in alle anderen Slots gesteckt -> gleiches Problem

Werde nochmal eine 88GTS probieren.


Hat jemand von euch noch eine andere Idee?

Gruß timbola

Edit:
Habe eben die 88gts ausprobiert, alle USB-Geräte rausgezogen, LAN raus, alle HDDs und SSD raus und siehe da ein Bild! Aber trotzdem zeigt das Board "7F" an...
und der POST-Screen zeigt:
CMOS checksum Error
Keyboard error
CPU has been changed


----------



## Dr.House (5. Januar 2010)

Aus dem Mobo-Buch wird man auch nicht schlauer:

7F steht für  "Ceck POST error anddisplay them and ask for user intervention" 


1. Deswegen versuch mal das gute alte Bios-Reset (Reset und Power Knopf aufm Mobo für 5-6 Sec zusammen gedrückt halten), danach am besten Batterie raus wenn keine Besserung.

2. Nvidia Karte versuchen

3. SSD abklemmen und ohne Platte starten, dann musst du schon Bild sehen (falls es an der Platte liegt) bis die Meldung kommt "kein OS gefunden".

4 Andere HDD versuchen.


----------



## timbola (5. Januar 2010)

Erstmal danke, Dr.House! Hast Recht, im Buch habe ich auch schon gesucht, aber nix hilfreiches gefunden.
Einen Bios-Reset habe ich natürlich auch schon gemacht, CMOS-Clear übern Button / Batterie raus. Ich hatte es nur vergessen in meinem Hilfepost zu erwähnen.

Habe, nachdem ich die GTS drin hatte, 2 von 3 RAM-Riegel herausgenommen habe und sonst auch alle anderen nicht-wichtigen Komponeten abgezogen habe, ja wieder ein Bild bekommen, natürlich mit ein paar Fehlern... siehe Post zuvor von mir.

Jetzt habe ich wieder die x2 eingebaut und die SSD + HDDs angeklemmt -> Windows ist gestartet, mit Bild -> ich zufrieden

Alles wieder so eingebaut und eingestellt (BIOS / ohne OC) wie es sein soll, Windows starten mit Bild.

Also es scheint wieder alles zu funzen, werde jetzt mal wieder die alten OC-Settings einstellen...

habe hier die Erleuchtung? gefunden: 7F code X58 classified


Edit: auch die alten OC-Settings gehen wieder. 
Komisch das es jetzt wieder geht, denn ich habe ja nix wirklich gemacht


----------



## Tin (6. Januar 2010)

Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe soeben gesehen, dass das EVGA Classified gleich 2x 8Pin Stromanschlüsse brauch. Am Anfang des Threads steht eine Liste kompatibler Netzteile, meines ist allerdings nicht verzeichnet. Besteht eine Möglichkeit das Mainboard dennoch zu betreiben? Ich besitze ein Seasonic X-750 Netzteil.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,
Tin.


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2010)

Es reicht auch ein 8-Pin-Anschluss.

Die Netzteile auf der ersten Seite wurden von uns getestet und laufen 100%. Andere Netzteile laufen natürlich auch. 

Gruß


----------



## Tin (6. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber: Warum hat das Board 2 8Pin Anschlüsse ? Ist das für extreme OC aufgrund einer konstanteren Stromversorgung gedacht?


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2010)

Ja, die zwei Anschlüsse sind für Extreme-OC. Bei normalem Gebrauch reicht ein Stecker.

MFG


----------



## Tin (6. Januar 2010)

Und wie wird das geregelt? Wird einfach ein "1x 8Pin auf 2x 8Pin" Adapter auf den 8Pin Stecker gesetzt?

Extreme OC heißt LN2 oder Trockeneis, richtig? Brauche ich bei einem BCLK von (falls es gut läuft) 230 mit einer guten Wasserkühlung auch schon den 2ten Stecker, oder fällt der erst bei starken Spannungserhöhungen ins Gewicht?

Ich möchte nur sicher gehen, deswegen die Fragen .


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2010)

Nein, du packst einfach einen 8-Pin-Stecker in eine 8-Pin-Buchse und dann passt das. Da wird nichts aufgeteilt.

Der BCLK hängt eher von der CPU ab. 230MHz könnte da schon tricky werden. 


Gruß


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Januar 2010)

jajaj..@xTC das echt lieb, bist zwar nicht mehr ein CF`ler...aber gibst weiter Tipps...


----------



## Dr.House (7. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hat es keinen Unterschied gemacht ob 1 oder 2  x 8 Pin drin waren. Immer BCLK 245.

Mit beiden Steckern ist die CPU Spannung eben rockstabil .


----------



## Tin (9. Januar 2010)

. Vielen Dank.


----------



## scor (11. Januar 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen ob das 759er classified mit ner aktuellen Revision der Revolution Serie von Enermax läuft?


----------



## NeuerNutzer (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

mein neues Board ist nun unterwegs und trudelt die nächstne Tage ein.
Für eine Wakü reicht das Geld momentan leider nicht, daher muss ein Luftkühler her.

Passt der nh-d14 von Noctua auf das 3X SLI Classified???
Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. 

Könnte sehr knapp werden.


----------



## Aequitas (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
hab da mal ne blöde Frage , wenn ich beim 760er die GraKas auf dem ersten und dritten roten PCIe Slot einstecke ist dann die Anbindung 16x/16 oder 16x/8X ??

MfG

Dominique


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2010)

dann hast du 16/16


----------



## Aequitas (14. Januar 2010)

Also doch, war mir da jetz nicht sicher,vielen dank


----------



## Aequitas (29. Januar 2010)

NeuerNutzer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mein neues Board ist nun unterwegs und trudelt die nächstne Tage ein.
> Für eine Wakü reicht das Geld momentan leider nicht, daher muss ein Luftkühler her.
> ...



Genau die gleiche Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt , hatt einer ne Ahnung ob das passt???
Edit: Laut Noctua nur in horizontaler Einbauweise kompatibel => http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=de


MfG Dominique


----------



## XE85 (31. Januar 2010)

läuft auf dem Board (760) eigentlich der Gulftown bzw gibts da infos dazu obe ein Support kommt

mfg


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Ja das Board wird auf jeden Fall damit laufen. Brauchst dann nur ein neues BIOS


----------



## Dr.House (31. Januar 2010)

Warum macht dein Supercomputer Probleme ?

Classified ist immer ne gute Wahl


----------



## XE85 (31. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Warum macht dein Supercomputer Probleme ?



nein das nicht - aber ich hätte da ein gutes Angebot 

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Februar 2010)

neues Bios für das 760:



> 44 Updates:
> 
> * Supports 32nm Desktop CPUs
> * Added "Turbo Performance" option (may boost performance if enabled)
> * Fixes 1866MHz Memory Ratio



download *.iso


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2010)

Hat das Bios vielleicht mal wer getestet?

Ich bekomme mit dem kein DDR3-2000 ans laufen


----------



## rabitt81 (25. Februar 2010)

ist nur das 759 er so zickig mit ram und NT oder auch das 760er?


----------



## xTc (25. Februar 2010)

rabitt81 schrieb:


> ist nur das 759 er so zickig mit ram und NT oder auch das 760er?



Nur das E759 war bei Netzteilen zickig. Bei Speicher sind beide Versionen ohne Probleme.


MFG


----------



## rabitt81 (25. Februar 2010)

alles klar ist das 760er auch ich sag mal otto normal user gedacht der was exlusives haben will gedacht oder wirklich nur für extrem übertakter?


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2010)

Klare Ausrichtung auf Extremübertakter. Aber auch Enthusiasten werden mit dem Board ihren Spass haben. Für mich ist da der Sinn des Boards aber immer etwas verfehlt . Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich einen Porsche GT3 in die Garage stellen und damit zum Einkaufen fahren.

Je nachdem wie fit du im Übertakten bist würde ich mich (bei ausreichendem Budget) nach dem Rampage 2 Extreme oder eben dem Classified umsehen.


----------



## rabitt81 (26. Februar 2010)

Na dann steht es ja fest was ins neue sys kommen wird als basis. und zum thema fit im Übertakten denk ich mal ein PhenomII X4 940BE is bestimmt leichter zu übertakten als ein I7


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2010)

Das Classified läd zum Spielen ein, hier brauch es doch Erfahrung beim Übertakten. Das R2E ist dagegen einsteigerfreundlicher und ermöglicht mit Wasserkühlung in etwa identische Ergebnisse. Nur bei Sub0 gehen die erreichbaren Taktraten dann deutlich auseinander - Classified eben .


----------



## rabitt81 (26. Februar 2010)

was Kühlung betrifft möchte ich sowieso ne ordendliche Wasserkühlung verbaun aber auf extrem kühl mittel will ich eigendlich verzichten weil ich das board ja sowieso in ein case baun will und mich mit der materie Extrem kühlung nicht auskenne. Aber gegen ein wennig testen hab ich nichts solang es mir dabei nix zerhaut


----------



## Prae0815 (28. Februar 2010)

Bin gerade dabei die Wasserkühlung von EK-WaterBlocks auf das 760er EVGA-x58-SLI Classified ohne ECP/NF200 zu installieren. Aber anscheinend ist das Board ohne NF200 ganz leicht anders aufgebaut, oder ich werde einfach aus der Anleitung nicht schlau. Es geht um das blau umkreiste Teil.

[Für Bild siehe nächsten Post]

An dieser Stelle ist bei meinem Board nichts. Ist das der NF200 Chipsatz und ich kann diese Stelle einfach ignorieren oder muss ich jetzt wo anders ein Pad anbringen?
Schnelle Hilfe ist mehr als willkommen, mir juckt es in den Fingern.


----------



## XE85 (28. Februar 2010)

der erste Link funktioniert nicht - lade doch die Bilder hier im Forum hoch

mfg


----------



## Prae0815 (28. Februar 2010)

Die beiden Teile auf dem Bild im Anhang sind bei mir nicht zu finden.

Edit: Im Anhang jetzt auch noch ein Bild von dem Board. Wie gesagt, kann die blau umrandeten Teile in der Prinzipskizze dort einfach nicht ausmachen. Irgendwer eine Idee? Möchte ungerne einfach versuchen und dann womöglich einen Chip rösten.

Edit2: Ok, zum Vergleich das X58 SLI Classified MIT ECP/NF200 auch noch angefügt. Beide Teile gibt es offensichtlich auf dem ohne NF200 nicht! Frage ist jetzt, ob ich dafür etwas anderes kühlen muss. Anhand der Abdrücke auf dem Originalkühler sieht das allerdings nicht so aus.


----------



## XE85 (28. Februar 2010)

die beiden blau umrandeten Teile gibts auf dem 760 nicht - das eine ist der nf200 und die Teile im 2. sind vermutlich zusatzteile zum nf200 - also nicht vorhanden

was anderes musst du nicht kühlen - wozu auch

mfg


----------



## Tin (10. März 2010)

Hey,

ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet Übertakten und habe mal eine Frage:

Ich bin grad dabei den max BCLK auszulotsen. Ich habe mir das HowTo für den i7 zum Übertakten durchgelesen (und ausgedruckt zum Spicken .) Natürlich habe ich noch ein wenig recherchiert was es so gilt einzustellen. Ich habe alle Spannungen auf ihren Minimalwert gefixt und die CPU auf 1.25 eingestellt. Multiplikator hab ich auf 14 runter und bin jetzt bei einem BCLK von 220 MHz angelangt. Meine QPI-Spannung ist 1,1V. Die Konfiguration ist nach einer halben Stunden Primestable. Die Richtwerte im HowTo geben als Richtwert bei einem BCLK von 200 MHz eine QPI-Spannung von 1.35V an.

Ist das einfach ein guter Wert, oder mache ich etwas falsch beim Stabilitätstest? Habe ich vll. noch irgend eine Spannung auf "Auto", die mir gleich das Board wegbrutzelt ?

Bevor ich jetzt höher gehe, wollte ich hier mal fragen. Anhängend noch ein Screen.

Hier noch die BIOS Einstellungen unter "Voltage Control":

EVGA VDroop Control:   "With VDroop"
CPU VCore:                      "1,25V"
CPU VTT Voltage:             "+200mV"
CPU PLL VCore:               "1,8V"
IOH PLL VCore:                "1,8V"
QPI PLL VCore:                "1,1V"
DIMM Voltage:                  "1,65V"
DIMM DQ Vref:                "+0mV"
IOH Vcore:                        "1,1V"
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage:        "1,5V"
ICH VCore:                       "1,05V"
VTT PWM Frequency:       "250kHz"
CPU PWN Frequency:       "800kHz"
CPU Impendance:              "Auto"
QPI Signal Compensation:  "Auto"

MCH Strap habe ich auf "Auto" gelassen. Soll ich dass auf "1600 MHz" stellen? Habe gelesen, dass das was bringt später. BIOS empfiehlt das auch für OC.

HT habe ich abgestellt.

 Lieben Gruß.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. März 2010)

Neues Bios für das 760:



> 49 Updates:
> 
> * Removes shutdown action when enabling Virtualization Technology
> * Sets ICH Voltage to 1.1v as Default


Download *.iso


Die Spannungsveränderung ist wohl für die 32nm CPUs notwendig


----------



## McZonk (12. März 2010)

Schon wer getestet das Ding?


----------



## TheRock64 (13. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

Super Thread hier, bin jetzt auch mächtig am Mobo interessiert. Welchen RAM würdet ihr mir empfehlen? DDR3-1866 oder DDR3-2000 -> oder reicht sogar DDR3-1600?
Machen die RAM's überhaupt nen Unterschied im Spielebetrieb? oder merke ich es erst bei Benchmarks?

Hatte folgende Komonenten vor:
Classified 760er
Core i7 960
Corsair Dominator GT 6GB
Corsair HX 1000
derzeit noch 2x GTX285 FTW später dann GTX480

Mfg
TheRock64


----------



## hase (14. März 2010)

Im Spielbetrieb merkt man wohl keinen Unterschied. Mit 2000er Ram ist man aber beim Takten flexibler.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. März 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Schon wer getestet das Ding?




Hatte es mittlerweile drauf -.-

Mit dem 49 geht die CPU Virtualisierung nicht mehr.
Scheint aber kein genereller Bug zu sein, im EVGA Forum berichte ein paar auch davon, aber einige auch das es noch geht 

Ich bin auf jeden fall wieder zurück bei S61J, das lief am besten....


----------



## Xion4 (20. März 2010)

Eine blöde Frage, ich erwarte nun auch ein CF, und bin aber in der Tat ein wenig faul. Habe Win7 HP, kann ich das Brett einfach austauschen ohne Neuinstallation? WOllte bei der Postville nicht so oft nein installieren. Chipsatzreiber müsste ja passen.


----------



## Dr.House (20. März 2010)

@ Xion4

ja sollte problemlos gehen, ist aber nicht 100% optimal.  Die Postville hat nichts gegen neues OS. Hab gestern auch meine neu aufgesetzt und rennt wie immer.

@ Tin

EVGA VDroop Control:   "With*out* VDroop"
CPU VCore:                      "1,25V"
CPU VTT Voltage:             "+200mV"  (+150 bis +250 testen)
CPU PLL VCore:               "1,8V"
IOH PLL VCore:                "1,8V"
QPI PLL VCore:                "1,1V"  *(bei mir läuft es mit 1,25 Volt am besten**)*
DIMM Voltage:                  "1,65V"
DIMM DQ Vref:                "+0mV"
IOH Vcore:                        "1,1V"
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage:        "1,5V"
ICH VCore:                       "1,05V"
VTT PWM Frequency:       "250kHz"
CPU PWN Frequency:       "800kHz"
CPU Impendance:              "*Less*"
QPI Signal Compensation:  "*Less*"

MCH Strap  "*Auto oder DRam*"


----------



## Greuel (21. März 2010)

Hallo! Lese hier lange mit, aber jt hab ich tatsächlich einen grund, mich anzumelden 

  Ich habe das Problem, dass mein RAM nicht mit den angegeben Spezifikationen läuft.
  CPU: Intel Xeon UP W3520, 4x 2.67GHz (aktuellstes BIOS)
  RAM: 3x 2GB G.Skill Trident PC3-16000U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-2000)

http://img40.imagefra.me/img/img40/2/3/21/zorghuul/f_1m_a6783ef.jpg

  Hier meine Einstellungen im BIOS:

  CPU Clock Ration "*20x*"
  CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) "*200*"
  MCH Strap "*DRAM Ratio*"

  Intel SpeedStep "*Disabled*"
  Turbo Mode Function "*Disabled*"
  Intel HT Technoloy "*Disabled*"

  EVGA VDroop Control: "With VDroop"
  CPU VCore: "*1,25V*"
  CPU VTT Voltage: "*+150mV*"
  CPU PLL VCore: "1,8V"
  IOH PLL VCore: "1,8V"
  QPI PLL VCore: "*1,25V*"
  DIMM Voltage: "*1,60V*"
  DIMM DQ Vref: "+0mV"
  IOH Vcore: "1,1V"
  IOH/ICH I/O Voltage: "1,5V"
  ICH VCore: "1,05V"
  VTT PWM Frequency: "250kHz"
  CPU PWN Frequency: "800kHz"
  CPU Impendance: "Auto"
  QPI Signal Compensation: "Auto"

  Memory SPD "Standard"
  Memory Control Setting "Enabled"
  Memory Frequency "Auto"
  Target Memory Frequency "1602Mhz"

  Sieht dann so aus:

http://img37.imagefra.me/img/img37/2/3/21/zorghuul/f_2m_933285c.jpg

   Sobald ich aber einstelle, dass der Speicher mit seinen max. angegeben Spezifikationen laufen soll (lade im BIOS das XMP Profile), fährt der Rechner zwar an und die Power-LED leuchtet, aber es kommt kein Bild – Hilft nur mehr ein CMOS-Clear

  Memory SPD "*XMP Profile 1*"
  Memory Control Setting "Enabled"
  Memory Frequency "Auto"
  Target Memory Frequency "*2804Mhz*"

  Den Teiler selbst ausrichten (2:10) bringt leider nichts

  Habe ich irgendwelche spannungen falsch eingestellt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. März 2010)

Hey Greuel,

seid dem Bios release "44" funktioniert der (2:10) teiler bei mir auch nicht mehr.
Also entweder zurück flashen auf S61J oder mit nem anderen Speichertakt leben


----------



## Greuel (21. März 2010)

Ok, das werde ich probieren. Hatte schon probleme mit dem ur-zustand, deshalb hab ich das neuste draufgespielt. werden den S61J testen und mich wieder melden

EDIT: Mit dem Treiber S61J hab ich das selbe problem

ich bekomme dann immer die meldung, wenn ich das Profil aktivieren will:
*Warning! Now System is in Safe Mode
Please re-setting CPU / Memory in the CMOS-Setup*


----------



## Xion4 (21. März 2010)

Jungs, ich verzweifel gerade total, nach ner kleinen Anfangsschwierigkeit habe ich es nun geschafft endlich Windows zu installieren, bin gerade am Treiber installieren, auf einmal nen Blackscreen, Bildausgabe klappt noch, denn der Monitor schaltet sich nicht ab. So, nach 2 Minuten war meine Geduld am Ende, einmal Zwangsneustart, was passiert, er sagt mir, das er kein Boot Laufwerk hat, Folge dessen, windoof nochmal installiert. Nach knapp ner Stunde, und fast komplett hergestelltem System die selbe ******** nochmal, nun aber kann ich noch nichtmal mehr Windows installieren, das er nach dem Laden der Dateien einfach nicht weiter macht, einfach nur "Starting Windows" stehenbleibt...


HELP, vorher lief alles glatt!!!!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. März 2010)

welches bios hast du drauf?
die settings zum installieren sind schon "save", also nicht übermäßig übertaktet?

Cmos clear denk ich mal getestet?

Du kannst mal versuchen die ICH Voltage auf 1,1V zu setzen, so wie ich das jetzt im EVGA forum gelesen hab, soll damit nämlich ein BSOD vermieden werden der irgendwie mit USB Geräten zu tun hat, wenn mich mein englisch nicht ganz im Stich gelassen hat ...


----------



## Xion4 (21. März 2010)

Alles cleared und auf default, BIOS Update habe ich jetzt mal gemacht, wieso gibts bei Evga eigentlich nur bins und keine isos, obwohl die in ihrer anleitung isos verwenden?

Da schonmal schönen Dank für den Link zur Iso, habe gerade S61J installiert, und zumindest die Win Installation läuft, was nicht erklärt warum das Board meine erste Installation, welche noch auf der SSD war, nicht erkennt, denn der Speicherplatz war noch belegt.

Edit: und schon wieder nen Absturz beim Installieren meiner Soundkarte...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. März 2010)

Andere idee, da du von BSOD und black screens sprichst ^^

Ist das zufällig seid du eine 5870 hast?
Wenn ja, installiere mal den 10.1 hotfix oder 10.2 schnell, die beheben nämlich einen Bug den es mit der Karte in Verbindung mit Win7 gibt.

Falls es daran liegt.


----------



## Xion4 (21. März 2010)

habe das evga ja erst seit heute, aber ich habe nur den 10.1 installiert, also schnell mal den 10.2. Was aber nicht erklärt warum er die Installation nicht mehr erkannt hat als eine solche.


----------



## Greuel (21. März 2010)

Irgendwas ist mit dem speicher gar nicht in ordnung. Jetzt läuft "standard" nur mehr auf CL11 O_o

edit: ok, man muss wohl mauell die spannung des speichers erhöhen

also ich bin mir sicher, dass der RAM einfach nicht mit dem board will ... weiß der geier wieso

edit2: haha ... moinmoin666, du hattest den selben gedanken wie ich


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Oder der RAM will nicht mehr mit dem Board  Mehr Spannung auf dem RAM vllt.?


----------



## Greuel (21. März 2010)

ich hab dem ram manuell 1.6 im bios gegeben
habe es mit 1.65 versucht, um die XMP werte zu erreichen, aber dann gibt es entweder teils grausame geräusche beim hochfahren 
oder die werte sind nicht stable wenn ich an den latenzen rumbastle 

edit:

habs geschafft, aber ich musste echt viel spannung auf CPU VCore und CPU VTT Voltage geben ... naja 
mit wasserkühlung eh nicht so tragisch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. April 2010)

*ACHTUNG *das bios 49 wurde von EVGA zurück gezogen!

Biosupdate:



> 51 Updates:
> 
> * Removes shutdown action when enabling Virtualization Technology
> * Sets ICH Voltage to 1.1v as Default



download *.iso


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. April 2010)

Ich fahre vielleicht im Sommer in die USA und bin dabei am überlegen ob ich mir ein Classifield hollen sollte, lohnt sich das überhaubt? Das würde ich gerne mal wissen.


----------



## Dr.House (3. April 2010)

Wenn du es dir in den USA kaufen willst, musst du Steuer am Flüghafen hier in DE zahlen.  Dazu kommt, wenn es defekt sein sollte, muss es zur RMA nach USA, was teuer ist.

Am besten du kaufst dir das Classi hier und hast den ganzen Stress nicht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. April 2010)

Da hast du recht. Derzeit wird sich das auch nicht lohnen wegen dem hohen Doller. Muss das auf jeden fall mir nochmal durch denn Kopf gehen lassen. Weil hinter einem neuen Classifield wäre ich schon her.


----------



## Xion4 (4. April 2010)

Hab meines für 295€ Euro neu geschossen, durch Zufall bei Amazon gesehen, Händler Seite geschaut, und zack. War wohl ein Ausstellungsstück, oder ein RMA Austausch.

Läuft, was will ich mehr


----------



## tigra456 (7. April 2010)

Hallo. Ich glaub das ist der richtige Platz für meine Frage.
Ich habe hier Hardwareluxx - Corsair Dominator GT
einen Testbericht über meinen Speicher gelesen

Corsair XMS3  Dominator GT DIMM Kit  6GB (DDR3-1866)  (TR3X6G1866C7GTF) 

könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich in diesem Menü (Bild 1)  die in dem Test angesprochenen Werte  

*"1,435 V  QPI/VTT-Spannung"*auswählen kann ?

Müssen die Punkte

CPU VTT Voltage
QPI PLL VCore 

auf den selben Wert gestellt werden ?

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen


gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. April 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich glaub das ist der richtige Platz für meine Frage.
> Ich habe hier Hardwareluxx - Corsair Dominator GT
> einen Testbericht über meinen Speicher gelesen
> 
> ...





Beim Classy ist 1,2V VTT Standard also musst du für 1,3V +100mV einstellen, für 1,4 +200mV etc pp.

Aber Achtung, das Board overvoltet ganz ordentlich!


----------



## McZonk (7. April 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, das Board overvoltet ganz ordentlich!


An der Stelle wirklich aufpassen. Tabelle zu den Werten gibts hier.


----------



## tigra456 (7. April 2010)

Danke für die Warnung. Ich habe schon gemerkt um das Classified richtig nutzen zu können brauch ich noch mehr Hintergrundwissen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir doch nochmal kurz sagen, wie die Jungs des mit der

*"1,435 V  QPI/VTT-Spannung"*

meinen. So müsste das XMP-Profil 
MHZ
Latenzen
1,65 V Ram-Spannung
eben auch
1,6 Volt *QPI/VTT-Spannung

*einstellen*.

Dann müssten das doch diese Punkte in meinem Bios sein 
*CPU VTT Voltage
QPI PLL VCore 

*
Oder stehe ich da nun irgendwie aufm Schlauch ?

*Im Anhang, so ist alles eingestellt, wenn ich das XMP-Profil aktiviere.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. April 2010)

Die QPI PLL ist erst mal uninteressant, du musst die CPU VTT Voltage erhöhen für einen höheren Uncoretakt.


----------



## Dolby2k4 (10. April 2010)

gelöst


----------



## Xion4 (14. April 2010)

Sagt mal, EVGAs Support Liste ist nicht ganz aufschlussreich, wird der Xeon 3680 laufen, und wenn ja, ab welchem BIOS?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. April 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, EVGAs Support Liste ist nicht ganz aufschlussreich, wird der Xeon 3680 laufen, und wenn ja, ab welchem BIOS?






> 44 Updates:
> 
> 
> Supports 32nm Desktop CPUs
> ...



Da steht zwar Desktop CPUs, aber ich denke der Xeon wird dann auch gehen...


----------



## hase (17. April 2010)

Ich muß nun doch mal nachfragen. Ich habe seit ich mein Board den EK-Wasserkühler verpasst habe den Fehler, dass mein PC ab und zu beim Kaltstart die Fehlermeldung "Warning Now System is in Safe Mode. Please re-setting CPU/Memory in the CMOS setup.". Zu erst dachte ich, das es daran liegt, das ich die GTX285 vom 1ten PCIe_x16 in den  3ten PCIe_x16 gesteckt habe, da das schlauchtechnisch besser ist. Also habe ich einen CEMOS-Clear gemacht und alle Wert neu eingestellt (kein Profil geladen). Der Fehler kommt aber weiterhin und auch immer öfter. Jetzt kann ich dann ins Bios gehen und mein z.B. 24/7-Setting laden und dann läuft er wieder wie geschmiert.

Da der Fehler jetzt immer häufiger auftritt (jeder 2te-3te Kaltstart) habe ich schon folgende Sachen getestet:
-CMOS clear
-Bios-Update 2 mal, aktuell die 49 oder 51
-memtest 8,5h i.o
-Linx all RAM testet i.o
-Prime custom all RAM testet i.o
-RAM-Riegel getauscht i.o
-je nur 3 Riegel verbaut i.o

Der PC ist bis auf das Startproblem rockstable. Ich überlege mir schon einen neuen Prozessor zu kaufen. Aber da käme eigentlich nur der 980X in frage, wenn ich mich nicht verschlechtern will. Und der ist halt zum austesten ganz schön teuer, auch wenn ich eh einen Gulfi haben wollte, nur eben für ca. 500€ und nicht für 900€+.

Hier noch einmal meine Settings

Xeon W3520 (i7-920) 19x210=4GHz
12GB Triedent DDR3-2000@1680MHz 9-9-9-24-88-1T

Bios
VdroopC: With VDr
Vcore: 1,28125V
VTT: +150mV real 1,35V
PPL Vcore: Auto (1,8V)
IOH PPL Voltage: Auto (1,8V)
QPI PLL: 1,175V
Dimm V: 1,62V real 1,65V
DimmDQ Vref: +0mV
IOH Vcore: 1,175V
IOH/ICH i/o Voltage: Auto (1,5V)
ICH Vcore: 1,075V
NV200V: 1,2V
VTT PWM Freqency: 250kHz
CPU PWM Freqency: 800kHz
Cpu Impedance: Auto
QPI Signal Compensation: Less

Bei dem Wakü-Umbau habe ich die CPU mit dem Kühler nicht vom Brett genommen. Den Speicher ebenfalls nicht. Bei dem Umbau wurde dann nur noch ein aquaero mit dem aquaero Power Connect-Kabel verbaut. An den 2x 8-Pin 12V-Leitungen habe ich je eine Verlängerung gesteckt, um die Kabel besser verlegen zu können. Beim Umbau selber habe auch sehr sorgfälltig gearbeitet. 

Was ist denn das nun wirklich für ein Fehler.  Ich habe leider keine andere CPU oder anderen RAM hier zum testen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. April 2010)

Biosupdate für das 760:



> 56 Updates:
> 
> * Updates CPU Microcode
> * Extreme cooling mode improvements when using a 6-core CPU



download *.iso

@hase
Vor dem Kühlerwechsel vom Brett trat das Problem nicht auf?

Zu fest verschraubt vielleicht?

Ich hab auch den EK Kühler drauf, aber hab nicht solche Probleme


----------



## hase (17. April 2010)

Nein vor dem Wechsel war das Problem nicht. Aber sonst läuft er ja ohne Probleme. Ich habe ja so meine Vermutung bzgl. RAM`s die mal vor einem halben Jahr massenhaft ausgestiegen sind. Nur wie soll ich das rauskriegen, wenn alle Stabilitätstests keine Fehler zeigen, nur der Kaltstart funktioniert nicht immer.

Was mich ja so verwundert, ist das ich meine Hardware ja mit sehr humanen Spannungen und Taktungen betreibe und die Kühlung ist ja auch Spitze. Wenn man andere so sieht, was die an Vcore auf den i7 geben, das habe ich nicht auf meinen Q6600 (max. 1,3V) gegeben.

Edit:
So jetzt habe ich schon fast 11h Prime durch. Da passiert auch nichts mehr. Man kann da ohne Probs nebenher arbeiten, wie sich das gehört. Fühlt sich dann zwar wie mein erster PC an (i386DX 25MHz 4MB RAM 105MB HDD ). Aber er läuft und läuft und läuft. Nur der Kaltstart will nicht immer.

Bild: w3520_4ghz_210bclk_168k4ip.jpg - abload.de


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. April 2010)

*Achtung*, das Bios 56 wurde zurück gezogen!

Neues Bios 59:


> 59 Updates:
> 
> * Updates CPU Microcode
> * Corrects issue with boot screen hang on some RAID 0 SSD setups
> ...




Download *.iso


----------



## tigra456 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe meine ersten Versuche gestartet und nun hab ich eine Frage.

Ich habe folgendes eingestellt.

CPU 156 x 19= 2964 MHZ VCore 1,000 V
MEM 12/24 = 1872 MHZ

Jetzt zeigt mir das EVGA E-LEET Tool 1,45 V CPU VTT Voltage an.
Sollte ich den Wert manuell einstellen, oder ist da ein "Auto" ok und ausreichend ?


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Mai 2010)

Autowerte sind eigentlich immer absolutes Gift.
In deinem Screen liegen gar 1,53V CPU VTT an, das ist mehr als gefährlich und ich würde dazu raten ganz schnell ins Bios zu gehen und das zu ändern


----------



## tigra456 (2. Mai 2010)

OK habs runtergestellt.
Sind die Werte links neben den einstellbaren Werten im E-LEET Tool die Standartwerte ?

EDIT WERTE GEÄNDERT


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Mai 2010)

Sieht schon besser aus.
Du kannst den RAM übrigens auch auf 1,6V stellen, da das Board auch hier overvoltet entspricht 1,6V im Bios ~1,65V Real


----------



## tigra456 (2. Mai 2010)

Hast recht.
Also bin mit dem Board sehr zufrieden, aber man muss ich viel Hintergrundwissen haben.

Was sind so Werte für VTT wo man sagt was ist "Viel" und was ist "Normal" ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Mai 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Hast recht.
> Also bin mit dem Board sehr zufrieden, aber man muss ich viel Hintergrundwissen haben.
> 
> Was sind so Werte für VTT wo man sagt was ist "Viel" und was ist "Normal" ?



Ohja, das Board lässt eigentlich keine wünsche offen, aber man muss sich erst mal einarbeiten ^^
Zur VTT: 



McZonk schrieb:


> Kleine Informationstabelle in Sachen VTT-Spannung.  Hier ist etwas Vorsicht geboten, da das 760er derbst overvoltet:
> 
> *Full-LOAD Classified E760 (prime95):*
> 
> ...


----------



## hase (10. Mai 2010)

hase schrieb:


> Ich muß nun doch mal nachfragen. Ich habe seit ich mein Board den EK-Wasserkühler verpasst habe den Fehler, dass mein PC ab und zu beim Kaltstart die Fehlermeldung "Warning Now System is in Safe Mode. Please re-setting CPU/Memory in the CMOS setup.". Zu erst dachte ich, das es daran liegt, das ich die GTX285 vom 1ten PCIe_x16 in den 3ten PCIe_x16 gesteckt habe, da das schlauchtechnisch besser ist. Also habe ich einen CEMOS-Clear gemacht und alle Wert neu eingestellt (kein Profil geladen). Der Fehler kommt aber weiterhin und auch immer öfter. Jetzt kann ich dann ins Bios gehen und mein z.B. 24/7-Setting laden und dann läuft er wieder wie geschmiert.
> 
> Da der Fehler jetzt immer häufiger auftritt (jeder 2te-3te Kaltstart) habe ich schon folgende Sachen getestet:
> -CMOS clear
> ...


 


hase schrieb:


> Nein vor dem Wechsel war das Problem nicht. Aber sonst läuft er ja ohne Probleme. Ich habe ja so meine Vermutung bzgl. RAM`s die mal vor einem halben Jahr massenhaft ausgestiegen sind. Nur wie soll ich das rauskriegen, wenn alle Stabilitätstests keine Fehler zeigen, nur der Kaltstart funktioniert nicht immer.
> 
> Was mich ja so verwundert, ist das ich meine Hardware ja mit sehr humanen Spannungen und Taktungen betreibe und die Kühlung ist ja auch Spitze. Wenn man andere so sieht, was die an Vcore auf den i7 geben, das habe ich nicht auf meinen Q6600 (max. 1,3V) gegeben.
> 
> ...


 

So nachdem ich jetz die folgenden Spannungen angehoben habe:

QPI PLL: 1,175V ==> 1.225V
IOH Vcore: 1,175V ==> 1.225V

hat das Booten immer geklappt. Nur als ich die Spannungen probehalber mal auf 1.200V reduziert hatte, war mein Kaltstartproblem wieder da. So ist das Problem zwar im Moment gelöst, verstehen kann ich es aber nicht, da die Settings ja vorher 100% funktioniert haben.

Kann es sein, dass ich jetzt mehr IOH Vcore brauch, da ich ja jetzt den nv200 nutze (GTX im 3ten PCIe x16)? Vor dem Wakü-Umbau war die GTX ja im 1ten PCIe x16, der ja nicht über den nv200 läuft. Oder kann es sein, dass ich in unbestimmten Abständen die beiden Spannungen immer ein bischen weiter erhöhen muß? Das wäre ja echt blöd.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Mai 2010)

Neues Bios für das 760:



> 64 Updates:
> 
> 
> Adds 1.5x uncore support for B1 CPU
> ...



Download *.iso


----------



## Greuel (13. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte mir gestern einen Midi-Tower zulegen, weil mir ein Big-Tower zu groß ist.

jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob das Evga Classified (E760) in diesen Tower passt: Lian Li PC-7FNWX
http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upl...-60fnwx-09.jpg
http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upl...-60fnwx-32.jpg

Das Mobo hat ja E-ATX format, der Tower ist aber nur bis ATX ausgelegt ... aber es sollte doch möglich sein, dass das Mainboard reinpasst ... hat jemand erfahrungen mit lian li midi tower und dem mainboard?


----------



## wolfpower (18. Juni 2010)

habe den NF200 via Spannungssenkung auch mal "deaktiviert",
Problem: im dritten Slot steckt meine Soundkarte, und bei 0.700 funzt die
net mehr. bei knapp 1.000 funzt sie wieder. Normal ist auf 1.200


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juni 2010)

Neues Bios für das 760



> 73 Updates:
> 
> * Added TRL setting to assist with memory compatibility while overclocking



Download *.iso


----------



## windows (1. Juli 2010)

Ist das Mainboard für 270€ empfehlenswert?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Juli 2010)

Neues Bios für das 760:



> 74 Updates:
> 
> * Corrects 15x uncore multi shown as 16x in BIOS with Intel 980X



Download *.iso


----------



## tigra456 (13. Juli 2010)

Sorry das des hier frag aber das "How to" ist mir zu neutral gehalten.

Also im Moment läuft mein System stabil.
Siehe Anhang.

Nun kurz meine Frage.

Ich wollte auf 

187 x 20 mit den Teilern 20 / 10 gehen
Hab die CPU-Spannung auch schon auf 1,35 V gehabt aber nach dem Booten bleibt das System vor dem Windows-Screen stehen.

Jetzt nehme ich an das ich irgend was vergessen habe...?

Jemand n Tipp `?


----------



## McZonk (13. Juli 2010)

Es wäre noch ganz interessat zu wissen, wie du den Speicher eingestellt hast und wie hoch daher die Uncorefrequenz ist (Reiter Ram im CPU-Z).


----------



## tigra456 (13. Juli 2010)

...Hast Recht, vergessen....


----------



## Dr.House (13. Juli 2010)

VRam auf 1,65 Volt fixen erstmal
lieber 21 x 178 versuchen

mit 
1,2 Volt CPU
1,325 Volt VTT

Ram Takt mindestens 2x Uncore Takt . Ram 1600 -> UNCore 3200

---> F10 -> Enter -> Boot


----------



## McZonk (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn du eine sche**-CPU erwischt hast, kann es unter Umständen am Uncoretakt liegen.

Ansonsten fahr mal folgende Einstellungen:

- 155x20 (grundsätzlich sind aber 19 und 21 besser).
- 1,175 VCore
- 1,150-1,175 VIOH (Northbridgespannung ist auch wichtig für hohe Ramtaktungen)
- 1,64 V Ram
- 1,325 VTT


----------



## tigra456 (13. Juli 2010)

Die Northbridge is nochmal welcher Wert ?

IOH/ICH I/O Voltage 

Oder 

ICH VCORE

Problem beim Board ist einfach für mich, dass die Standart-Namen für die ganzen Werte anders heißen.


----------



## tigra456 (13. Juli 2010)

also 

156 x 21 = 3267 MHZ
1,20000 V V/Core
1,6 V RAM eingstellt (sind 1,65 tatsächlich)
1,35 VVT 

geht.

Jetzt müsst ihr mir das mit der Northbridge noch kurz sagen welcher wert im E-Leet des ist.


Also laut den Werten kann das nur die ICH VCORE sein die Standardmäßg 1,050 V hat.


Versuch mit 

187x21

1,3 VCore
1,35 V VTT
1,175 V ICH VCORE
1,65 V DIMM 

Erster Boot-Screen, dann schwarzes Bild und Stillstand.

Oder muss ich den Ram zurücksetzen und mich erst wieder auf 1866 MHZ steigern ?
Des ist der einzigste Wert den ich praktisch nicht verändert habe.
Die Latenzen habe ich von Hand fest eingestellt.


----------



## McZonk (13. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hast du die Southbridge-Spannung angehoben.
Wie ich geschrieben hab IOH Vcore von 1,1 auf 1,175 Volt und die VTT-Spannung mal runter. Oft ist weniger auch mehr (zumal das Board bei der VTT overvoltet).


----------



## tigra456 (13. Juli 2010)

Einmal verneigen vor dem Chef.... 

IOH Vcore war der richtige Tipp.

167 x 21 - Teiler 20/10 = 3,500 GHZ 

VCORE 1.2000 V
IOH Vcore 1,17500 V
VVT 1,32500 V

und läuft.

Was meint ihr wie weit runter kann ich mit IOH und VVT noch bei diesem Wert ?


----------



## McZonk (13. Juli 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie weit runter kann ich mit IOH und VVT noch bei diesem Wert ?


Soweit es deine CPU/dein Board zulässt. Selber austesten FTW .


----------



## tigra456 (13. Juli 2010)

Einfach Tip Top das Board.

IOH VCORE reicht 1,125 V für 3,5 GHZ völlig aus.

Also Prime hat bislang nix bemängelt.... Geiles Board halt...


----------



## McZonk (14. Juli 2010)

speziell bei der VTT solltest du nochmal schauen was geht. Der Wert ist für den gerigen Referenztakt noch etwas hoch. Zudem bitte auch das hier als Info beachten.


----------



## Dr.House (14. Juli 2010)

Also bis BCLK 220 muss ich keine Sonderspannungen erhöhen wie IOH nur VTT und VCore.

Entweder ist deine CPU nicht so dolle, oder irgendeine andere Einstellung passt nicht.


----------



## McZonk (14. Juli 2010)

@Doc: Fährst du denn auch derart schnellen Speicher 24/7? Zumal kommt immer mit dazu, dass jede Platine anders ist, von dem her würde ich das jetzt weniger der CPU zuschreiben, sondern der allgemeinen Individualität der Siliziumchips und deren Zusammenspiel.


----------



## Dr.House (14. Juli 2010)

Das hab ich jetzt übersehen mit dem Ram Takt.  Bringt eh sogut wie nix bei 3,5 Ghz CPU.  

Ohne es mit dem Ram zu übertreiben, konnte ich auf 3 verschiedenen Boards (DFI ,Biostar, Classi)  BCLK 215-220 erreichen ohne viel austesten, deswegen war ich etwas verwundert.


P.S: RIIIE ist bestellt für den ultimativen Vergleich @ LN2  Bin aber noch skeptisch


----------



## tigra456 (14. Juli 2010)

Also irgendwie bekomm ich den Speicher nicht richtig hin.


167 x 21 - Teiler 20/10 = 3,500 GHZ 

VCORE 1.2000 V
IOH Vcore 1,17500 V
VVT 1,32500 V
Aber nur *1670* MHZ.... hab ich ja ganz übersehen.

Jetzt find ich mit 

187x20 Teiler 20/10 (wären ja 1870 MHZ) keine Bootfähige Einstellung.

VCORE 1.2000 V - versucht bis 1,3000 V
 IOH Vcore 1,17500 V
 VVT 1,32500 V    - 1,3500 V

Nichts klappt....


Liegts am Speicher ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juli 2010)

Du bist schon mindestens bei 3740MHz (1870x2) Uncore, da sind 1,35V VTT sicher zu wenig.

Bei CPU OC solltest du niedrigen RAMtakt wählen um das Limit aus zu schließen und erst wenn du deine Wunschsettings hast, dich an den RAM machen


----------



## tigra456 (16. Juli 2010)

Also irgendwie klappt bei mir nix....

187x20 - 3740 - Teiler 20/10
(Also ich versuch wieder bei 1866 MHZ für den Ram raus zu kommen)

VCore 1,30000 V
VTT + 175 (1,375 V)
IOH 1,175/1,2000 V

Nach dem Beep alles schwarz.... Als ob ich immer irgendwas übersehe....

So wie ich gelesen habe ists bei den Core I7 Modellen von Vorteil möglichst Hohe Ram-MHZ zu haben.
Nur deshalb versuch ichs bei den 1866 zu lassen


Jetzt hab ich alles "zurück gestellt" und bekommt im Windows-Betrieb Blue-Screens mit Absturz ?
Hääää ? nicht, dass ich jetzt was beschädigt habe ?

155x21 12/24


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Juli 2010)

Welches Bios hast du drauf?
Warum versteifst du dich so auf DDR3-1866 ?

Hast du wie ich es gesagt habe mal CPU und Ram OC einzeln getestet?


----------



## tigra456 (17. Juli 2010)

Komisch das Ganze. Ich bekomm keine Bootfähige Einstellung hin über 3,2 GHZ.

Egal wie ich den Ram einstelle.

178 x 21 20 / 10
187 x 21 20 / 10

Jeweils mit bis zu  1,3000 V VCore versucht.
Bis zu IOH VCORE 1,2000 V versucht.
Bis zu                 1,400 V VTT versucht.

Nichts bootet... ? 


Jetzt laufen 

156 x 21 24 / 12 = 3267 MHZ

CPU VCore  1,20000 V
IOH VCore   1,17500 V
VTT           1,35000 V

Getestet habe ich das Ganze mit Prime95 und dem Blend-Test.
Weder IOH oder VTT lassen sich senken ohne das 

FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was -2.86709474298398e+019, expected: 1.55087224724883e+017
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

erscheint.

CRYOSTASIS Benchmark stürzt nach Sekunden ab.


Es muss doch möglich sein auf 3,8 - 4,0 GHZ zu kommen ohne den Ram absenken zu müssen... ?
Was sind denn so ca. Werte für die IOH-Spannung wie weit kann man sicher gehen ?


----------



## tigra456 (20. Juli 2010)

*Lösung*

VCore        1.17500 V
IOH VCORE 1.17500 V
VTT          1.35000 V

Laut dem EVGA-Forum laufen bis zu + 300mV (1.5 V) VTT auf dem Board bei nem 920er.

Das mit dem Speicher auf 1.6 V runter setzen, weils doch eh Overvolted wird abgeraten, da der Speicher die 1,65 per Bios braucht. 
(Weis ich das nun auch)

So vorerst bin ich zufrieden. Danke für eure Mühen.


----------



## chillinmitch (20. Juli 2010)

EVGA Europe sucht PC Enthusiasten zur Unterstützung  - klick


----------



## wolfpower (28. Oktober 2010)

moin

Ich habe mir vor kurzem GTX480 SLI gegönnt, 2-way.

Und mußte feststellen, dass der nForce Chip auch bei 2-way
beansprucht wird. Zuvor betrieb ich den nForce mit 0,825 V damit
er nicht so heiß wird. Diese niedrige Spannung aber erzeugte beim 
Zocken mit SLI Bildstottern. Nachdem ich die Spannung auf Auto stellte,
verschwand das Stottern.

Welche Spannung ist denn optimal sodass A der Spielbetrieb nicht stottert und B
der nForce nicht so heiß wird. In meinem Fall 89 Grad. 

Danke


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du nur 2 Karten nutzt, kannst du den NF200 ganz abstellen(niedrigste Spannung einstellen).

Dann müssen die Karten aber im PCX Slot 1 und 3 stecken, den die werden von dem X58 Chipsatz mit je 16Lanes angebunden.


----------



## wolfpower (28. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wenn du nur 2 Karten nutzt, kannst du den NF200 ganz abstellen(niedrigste Spannung einstellen).
> 
> Dann müssen die Karten aber im PCX Slot 1 und 3 stecken, den die werden von dem X58 Chipsatz mit je 16Lanes angebunden.



seltsam...

Meine Karten sind genau so gesteckt, Slot 1 und 3.
Dennoch hat die Spannung des nForce Chip einen Einfluß 
Wenn ich auf niedrigste Spannung stelle, wird die 2. Karte (Slot 3) überhaupt nicht mehr erkannt.


----------



## tigra456 (5. November 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Mal wieder ich mit meinem 1866-Problem.

Welche Erfahrungen und Spannungen habt ihr schon versucht ?


Maximum ist bei mir gerade 21 x 160 = 3360 MHZ

Vcore - 1,20 V
VVT   - + 200 (1,4 V)
IOH   - 1,1750 V
Ram  - 1,65 V

Als Ziel hatte ich mindestens das hier zu erreichen (am liebsten mit nem höheren Multi)

19 x 186 (3534) mit dem Ram-Teiler 10/20

Aber selbst mit 

Vcore 1,30 V
VVT - + 300 (1,5 V)
IOH - 1,225 V
Ram - 1,65 V

Läuft da nix....

Jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## prime73 (13. November 2010)

Heb mal die QPI PLL vcore auf 1,175v an die VTT stellst du auf +100mv. Dann solltest du mal den RAM entschärfen. Mit 7-8-7 sollte der das nicht packen


----------



## don camillo (16. November 2010)

hi leute habe voll probleme 220blck zu ereichen meine cpu ist ne w3550  evga classified  e759 !!!

habe alles versucht an settings !!!


----------



## Dr.House (17. November 2010)

Na das ist kein Wunder dass es nicht klappt ,du hast ja fast alle Spannungen wild hochgeschraubt.

Jedes X58 Board schafft BCLK 220 , nur manche CPU´s nicht ,aber selten.

1. CPU Impedance - *Less*
2. QPI Signal kompensation -* Less*
3. EVGA VDroop Control -* without Vdroop*
4. *Alle Spannungen auf Standardwert zurück und*:
CPU VTT Voltage- *+150mV bis +200mV* testen (weniger ist oft mehr)
CPU Voltage -* 1,35-1,40 Volt* sollten hier reichen
DIMM Voltage - *1,65 Volt !*
IOH VCORE - zuerst *auf Standardspannung* lassen (oder bis max 1,3 Volt testen)
alle anderen Spannungen auf *Standardwert* lassen !

5. CPU Uncore frequency(MHz)- 2xRam Takt (hier *3524* Mhz,da Ram 1762 )
6. PCI Express (Mhz) - auf *110 Mhz* lieber

Wenn das alles nicht hilft - besser Multi 21 und BCLK 210. Ungerade Multis laufen immer besser 

Wenn es immer noch nicht geklappt hat, sehen wir weiter.......

P.S: Welche Kühlung hast du ?  Wakü hoffe ich


----------



## don camillo (17. November 2010)

ja danke für den tipp ja, habe wakü


----------



## don camillo (17. November 2010)

habe es auch mit dein settings versucht  hat auch nicht geklappt  mit 210blck  läuft er ohne probleme aber nicht mit 220blck die cpu ist neu ?


----------



## prime73 (20. November 2010)

Wie sieht das eigentlich beim Classi aus mit dem Speedstep? Beim Asus R3 klappt das anscheinend nicht  bei meinem LE geht das tadellos. Habe gelesen gehabt das es beim Classi auch nicht gehen soll Hoffe ihr könnt mich da Ermutigen


----------



## Dr.House (20. November 2010)

@ don Camilo

dreh mal den Multi auf 15 runter und teste wie hoch du mit dem BCLK überhaupt kommst 
Ansonsten mit mehr VTT Spannung versuchen.

@ Prime73

was meinst du mit Speedstep , klar läuft es, nutzen tue ich es nicht, immer festen Multi rein ohne Speedstep, bei festen 4 GHz , oder 5 Ghz ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2010)

Speedstep und C1E Funktionieren bei mir tadellos


----------



## prime73 (20. November 2010)

@Dr. House
mit Speedstep meine ich das heruntertakten des Multi´s und der vcore. Nannte sich auch mal EIST  

@D!str(+)yer
das gefällt mir  dann wird es doch wohl wieder ein EVGA. Das Bios gefällt mir eh besser.

Beim Rampage3 läuft das anscheinend nicht was mich wirklich stört. Mir geht es dabei nicht um Strom sparen sondern eher darum das wenn ich am Serven bin nicht permanent die Volllastspannung anliegt.

....................................

Wollte mein Bios mal gerne wieder über USB Stick Flashen. Wie macht ihr das??? Mache den Stick mit dem HP-Tool bootfähig, kopiere das bios (bin) und AWDflash dort rein aber es funkt. nicht. Wähle im Bios auch den Stick aus aber irgendwie will das nicht  kann mir da einer nen Tip geben


----------



## don camillo (21. November 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ don Camilo
> 
> dreh mal den Multi auf 15 runter und teste wie hoch du mit dem BCLK überhaupt kommst
> Ansonsten mit mehr VTT Spannung versuchen.
> ...


----------



## hase (25. November 2010)

prime73 schrieb:


> @Dr. House
> mit Speedstep meine ich das heruntertakten des Multi´s und der vcore. Nannte sich auch mal EIST
> 
> @D!str(+)yer
> ...


 
Das funzt aber nur, solange die VCore auf auto steht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. November 2010)

hase schrieb:


> Das funzt aber nur, solange die VCore auf auto steht.




Es geht auch mit einer fixen Vcore, dann allerdings wird nur der Takt, nicht aber die Spannung geändert


----------



## hase (25. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es geht auch mit einer fixen Vcore, dann allerdings wird nur der Takt, nicht aber die Spannung geändert


 
Ja genau.  Jetzt sollte alles klar sein.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (24. Dezember 2010)

Halloo

Kammer sich hier auch über das Classified 3 unterhalten?

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf, und benötige vorweg schonmal ein paar Infos..

Ist mein Noctua NH D14 kompatibel mit dem Board? Also wenn der wie beim CF in Horizontaler richtung passt 

dann wird das mit meinen Corsairs 1600 C8D wieder nur versetzt mit dem Lüfter des kühlers passen, ich denke über Corsair H70 nach.

Wie sehe schreibt man sich hier im Forum die letzten Monate nicht viel über CF und so..

ich benötige aber Hilfe wenn ich das Board habe.


----------



## ujmoskito (4. Januar 2011)

xmatzelchenx schrieb:


> Halloo
> 
> Kammer sich hier auch über das Classified 3 unterhalten?
> 
> ...



Schliesse mich mal meinem Vorgänger an, da ich es mir heute bestellt habe. Falls nötig, darf ich hier auch zu diesem Mainboard meine Fragen loswerden?

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## holger1984 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Also, ich betreibe das EVGA x58 4 way SLi Classified (E762) und einen i7 960 (D0).
Ram wären die schönen GT´s 10700, 6gb 1867 mhz

Die CPU wird wassergekühlt und mein aktuelles Ziel wäre 4,5 ghz stabil hinzubekommen - so gerade heraus gesagt 
Vorher lief er auf runden 4 ghz. Doch jetzt bin ich einfach mal gierig...ich weiß die 500 mhz werden wohl nur mess- und nicht spürbar sein, aber Ihr kennt das...einmal festgebissen....

Jedoch, wie sollte es auch anders sein, habe ich mir da wohl ein recht hohes Ziel gesetzt. Heisst ich habe meine helle Freude und verzweifel wohl noch daran.
Nun bin ich hier auf diesen Thread gestoßen und wie ich las sind hier auch einige OC-Pros dabei die mir evtl. gute Tipps geben können.

Meine Settings im Bios wären:

Multi: 24
BCLK: 188 (22x205 gehen auch, also so ziemlich alle Einstellungen booten - sind aber nicht stabil)
Uncore: 3013mhz (1067 Teiler 2:8 = 1500 Ram Takt)
PCI Freq: 100 mhz
Turbo: aus
Speedstep: an
QPI Control Settings: Enabled
QPI fast link Mode: Enabled
QPI Frequency Selection: Auto

Voltages:
Without Vdroop
Vcore: 1,45 V (Schon recht viel, oder?)
CPU VTT Voltage: +150 mV
CPU PLL: 1,8 V
IOH PLL Vcore: 1,8 V
QPI PLL Vcore: 1,35 V
Dimm Voltage: 1,65 V
IOH Vcore: 1,1 V
IOH / ICH I/O Voltage: 1,5 V
ICH Vcore: 1,1 V
VTT Pwm Freq.: 250 kHz
CPU PWN Freq.: 800 kHz
CPU Impendance: Less

Hmm, das war es wohl...wie Ihr seht bin ich nach meinen wilden Versuchen etwas zu erreichen wieder nahezu bei den Standardeinstellungen angelangt.
Ich scheue mich, trotz ordentlicher Wakü (360 Radi intern plus Mora LC extern) bei der Vcore 1,5 V anzulegen...habe schon viele Screens gesehen wo es manche taten...aber ich glaube das ist recht brachial, oder?
Bis jetzt lagen meine Temps, solang ich Primen konnte (haha) bei maximal 65 Grad.
Wo genau würdet Ihr denn ansetzen? Für konstruktive Vorschläge und Tipps wäre ich Euch wirklich dankbar!

Ich wünsch Euch allen eine gute Nacht!

Gruß Holger


----------



## Evga x79 (8. Februar 2012)

Die Vcore liegt über der Spezifikation.

Die würde ich runterstellen,wenn du deine CPU noch lange intakt haben willst.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. April 2012)

Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage ..... wie warm sollte die NB beim X58 werden?

Ich komme zur Zeit mit den Gehäuse Lüftern auf niedrigster Stufe auf 46°C NB Temp


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein *141-GT-E770 mit USB3 SATA6 *
*[*Enermax revolution 1250w -EVGA have confirmed a incompatability and are working to fix it] /// *funktioniert mit diesem Board*


Den nervigen Chipsatzlüfter habe ich abgeklemmt. Ich hoffe mal, daß ich hier nicht der einzige bin, der das bisher getan hat. Der Chipsatz hat ohne Last um die 62°C. Im ebay habe ich mir für 150 Euronen einen neuen W3570 geschossen. 

!! CPU Intel XEON W3570 !! 5032037009331 | eBay

Die hamm einen offenen Multi, was die BCL schont und hoffentlich auch die Temp des Chipsatzes. Ich fahre 24/7 mit
3994MHz (28x142MHz)
QPI bei 3424MHz
1,3VCore ohne Droop
NB 3GHz
RAM DDR3-1426 CL9 1T bei Vollbestückung der Bänke
Grafikkarte und CPU unter Wasser - Chipsatzlüfter also nicht im Luftstrom irgendeines Lüfters.

- Um wieviel höher wird die Chipsatztemp aus Erfahrung sie im CF-Betrieb gehen?
- Ab welcher Temp wirds instabil?
- Hab ich ebenfalls einen NF200?

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------

